# 9 x LVL 70



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

hi

es ist geschafft...

9 x LVL 70:
http://my.buffed.de/user/19353/allgemein

*Freu* Kaladial


----------



## Nanubis (27. November 2007)

pff, hat ja jeder xD ^^


ne, fettes gz dazu ; )


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. November 2007)

1. Sig zu lang
2. Ja und weiter? Wen kümmerts? Wirst nicht der erste sein.
3. Beginnt hier bald der Flame a là "Suchti" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (27. November 2007)

- Die Signatur iss zu lang.

- Wayne ?

- Bist bestimmt nen Suchti !


Nö war nur Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: das ganze nochmal als Horde Chars bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (27. November 2007)

Aber mim Equip hängst ja etwas nach...
Bis du die alle mit S1 ausgestattet hast sind schon 2 neue AddOns draußen ^^


----------



## VsFs (27. November 2007)

Gratulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ein paar Hordis müssen eigentlich folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkb (27. November 2007)

S1? muhaha! als ob es keine anderen sets gäbe!

@TE: GZ!


----------



## Haxxler (27. November 2007)

Joa gz aber die Sig is echt bissl arg groß :/


----------



## Dalmus (27. November 2007)

Erstmal ein dickes Gratz zum 9. 70er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun fehlt ja nur noch der Todesritter.^^

Aber die Sig ist wirklich ein bisserl groß ausgefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatsch (27. November 2007)

hm, jo nett.
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein wirklich gut ausgestatteter Charakter sinnvoller als 9 crap Equipte, aber wems Spaß macht, klar warum nicht.
Dann auch mein GZ dazu.


----------



## GobliN (27. November 2007)

Ich hab mal von nem Typen gehört, der konnte 5 Chars auf einmal spielen...

Vielleicht kannst du das auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. November 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von nem Typen gehört, der konnte 5 Chars auf einmal spielen...
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du das auch?
> 
> ...


geht ja nur wenn sie auf anderen accounts sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten kara solo? :>


----------



## Altertaure (27. November 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> Ich hab mal von nem Typen gehört, der konnte 5 Chars auf einmal spielen...



lol vor 2 wochen war ein Artikel bei Buffed ueber mulitiboxing (5 Char gleichzeitig spielen)
np kann doch jeder egal welches lvl "brauchst auch 5 Acc"

nix gz zu 9 lvl 70 crap chars "suchti geh arbeiten"


----------



## Bengram (27. November 2007)

Altertaure schrieb:


> lol vor 2 wochen war ein Artikel bei Buffed ueber mulitiboxing (5 Char gleichzeitig spielen)
> np kann doch jeder egal welches lvl "brauchst auch 5 Acc"
> 
> nix gz zu 9 lvl 70 crap chars "suchti geh arbeiten"



hat man überhaupt 9 char slots?


----------



## tutankamon (27. November 2007)

Warum hört ihr einfach nicht auf mit dem Gelaber.Crap Chars usw.Seht euch nur sein Paladin an,sowas zu haben und dazu noch 8 70er die gar nicht sooo schlecht equipt sind,spricht für sich.

Jeder entscheidet für sich selbst wie er seine Zeit vertreibt.Der Mann hat sich ein Ziel(das viel Zeit und Mühe verlangt) gesetzt und das auch erfüllt.Wievielen von euch nicht Süchtis gelingt das.......

Also GZ auch von mir,und keine Sorge,deine Kritiker sind einfach neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (27. November 2007)

Bengram schrieb:


> hat man überhaupt 9 char slots?


Ja, man hat 10Charakter Slots. Der 10te wird der Todesritter sein xD.


----------



## maddrax (27. November 2007)

Auch ein gz von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange hast du eigentlich gebraucht?^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

wir hatten da sone eule in unsrer gilde, der hatte auch sowas laufen ^^tztz


----------



## Nanimo (27. November 2007)

GZ, 9 mal die täglichen Quests das gibt gut Gold!^^

PS: Mein 3ter ist auch in Arbeit schon Level 26.


----------



## Takius (27. November 2007)

Sage wirs so..

schön für dich,weltbewegend und besonders interessant nicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. November 2007)

Nanimo schrieb:


> GZ, 9 mal die täglichen Quests das gibt gut Gold!^^
> 
> PS: Mein 3ter ist auch in Arbeit schon Level 26.



Wenn man pro Charakter eine Stunde braucht, um alle 10 zu machen(Was unwahrscheinlich ist, so abgefarmt, wie die Netherschwingenscherbe tagsüber ist).......naja ich weiß ja nicht.^^

Wären mindestens 9 Stunden pro Tag, das hält man keine drei Tage durch.


----------



## Schlagetot (27. November 2007)

Darf jetzt jeder hier nen Topic darüber auf machen wie geil er ist? 
Obman für 9 Chars nen suchti ist oder nicht ist völlig egal, aber diese selbsbeweireucherung finde ich kindisch. Chars hochzocken ist ja nun eher einfach, erfolgreich nen schweren raid zu bestehen oder in der arena gut dazustehen hat doch wohl was mehr mit können zu tun. Also gib mit was an, das es auch wert ist....


----------



## Shantalya (27. November 2007)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Darf jetzt jeder hier nen Topic darüber auf machen wie geil er ist?
> Obman für 9 Chars nen suchti ist oder nicht ist völlig egal, aber diese selbsbeweireucherung finde ich kindisch. Chars hochzocken ist ja nun eher einfach, erfolgreich nen schweren raid zu bestehen oder in der arena gut dazustehen hat doch wohl was mehr mit können zu tun. Also gib mit was an, das es auch wert ist....


also sein pala ist episch equipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gucken, denken, lesen und schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (27. November 2007)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> also sein pala ist episch equipt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja und? was sagt den episch über können aus?


----------



## Throgan (27. November 2007)

Auch n dickes GZ von mir, hab nur 3 und n 4ten im Aufbau =)


----------



## Shantalya (27. November 2007)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Ja und? was sagt den episch über können aus?


und was sag flamen über können aus? nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer mag lieber leveln als raiden und der andere mag lieber rumgammeln.
er zeigt sein können durchs leveln und hat durchhaltevermögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andere haben schon bei 2 chars keine lust nochmal das ganze zu machen



Cemaguey schrieb:


> kennst du den begriff reallife? ich glaub das hast du nicht!


ich glaube du kennst nicht den begriff 'gehirn' ?
ich spiele pro tag max. 5 stunden wow und habe auch 5 70er und 4 davon episch equipt von kara und gruul... und nu? hab immernoch 19 stunden reallife...das mal als beispiel


----------



## musssein (27. November 2007)

alles eine frage der effektivität...wer hier von noRL rumquarkt (am montag um 2uhr nachts) hat vllt mehr spieltzeit als der threadersteller


----------



## Efgrib (27. November 2007)

9 chars auf 70  zu bringen brauchte wohl weniger zeit, als manch einer investiert hat um damals den höchsten pvp-rang zu machen, oder um im pve im top-bereich mitzuspielen und sich t6 zu erarbeiten ... auf 70 kommt man ohne sich zu stressen in 10 tagen played, mit erfahrung und planung ists auch in 6-8 tagen /played zu schaffen,  macht also rund 80 tage. wer seit beginn spielt und raidet kommt da lässig auf ein vielfaches von... wer ist also eher der suchti?



Cemaguey schrieb:


> kennst du den begriff reallife? ich glaub das hast du nicht!
> sry aber darauf wäre ich echt nicht stolz, es gibt auch noch andere sachen neben wow!
> oder hast du nen chinalvler beschäftigt? wer weiss gibt heutzutage ja alles



du hast selbst (mindestens) 3 70er chars, 2 davon komplett lila, der 3. ist auch schon in kara unterwegs, und du hast die zeit montag nacht um 2 hier rumzuflamen -  an deiner stelle würde ich mal ganz ruhig sein, wenns ums thema reallife geht....


----------



## Carnificis (27. November 2007)

an den Gamer in dir: Rieeeeeeesen GZ^^

an den Ally in dir: pfui xP

ne spaß super ding aber horde hätte mir besser gefallen^^


----------



## jekyll_do (27. November 2007)

Hey Gratz,

9 70er...das ist echt heftig! Kannst dir ja schonmal Urlaub nehmen wenn das nächste Add-on kommt wegen Levelgrenze 80 ;-))

Viel Spass noch
jekyll


----------



## Baddi18 (27. November 2007)

wenn ich mal ein großer junge bin will ich so sein wie du

du bist mein held

yay


----------



## Rudi TD (27. November 2007)

Hast du 9er Multi-boxing gemacht oder 9mal 2 Monate Zeit verschwendet??

Nene GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paranoxx (27. November 2007)

Scheiße was nützen dir 9 chars wenn alle scheiße ausgerüstet sind?


----------



## Theobald (27. November 2007)

Na und, ich hab auch 7 lvl 70 und noch 6 lvl60 dazu. Ich war auch in SSC und TK unterwegs. Aber ich spiele seit  gut 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr. ( Da hab ich auch festgestellt, das es keine WoW Sucht gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Und wißt ihr, was dann ist? Richtig, die ganzen 70er sind rein gar nichts mehr wert, und meine WoW Collectors Box gammelt in meiner Schrankwand vor sich hin.

Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest, du bist auf deinem Server ein gern gesehener Gast, hilfts viel und oft, und alle mögen dich, ja das wäre mal eine Leistung, auf die man stolz sein kann.


----------



## Manetho (27. November 2007)

Hei ho - wozu groß kommentieren? 
Ich gratulier Dir einfach mal und freu mich mit Dir.
Hoffe, Du hast auch weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deiner Neunerbande!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petunia (27. November 2007)

GZ

... und jetzt schön einzeln bei ebay verkaufen.


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

ui, GZ zu 9 70ern! net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (27. November 2007)

Von Mir auch nur gratulation!
Und an die flamer da draußen:

Ihr spielt vielleicht einen Charakter bis 70 und Stattet ihn dann ordentlich aus, vielleicht hat er keine Zeit zum raiden?
Ich spiele seit Patch 1.2 WoW,
hab trotzdem 4x 60, 3x 70 - Und ich habe gewiss nicht gesuchtelt.

Ausserdem finde ich es eine tolle sache, und ich würde mich freuen wenn er fürs PvE beim Krieger und für PvP etwas anderes Spielen würde. Leute zieht euch gut an, denn wenn er beim Leveln aufgepasst hat, weiß er wie JEDE Klasse funktioniert!

In diesem Sinne: Mach sie nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cuu


----------



## chiefmaster1 (27. November 2007)

auch ein GZ von mir! wahre leistung !

und an alle Kritiker, mowl halten, nachmachen oder den neid unterdrücken!

c ya ingame


----------



## Yuna666 (27. November 2007)

Yop, jeder wo sagt das is n suchti, is nur neidisch...wenn man von anfang an spielt, es gut plant un gut spielt schafft man es locker.... un das find ich ehrlich gesagt sinnvoller, als wenn einer 1x70er hat un dafür dann t6 hat...was bringts? mit dem nächsten addon sin die ganzen sachen eh wieder weg...aber seine 70er verschwinden nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so ^^


----------



## kolesh (27. November 2007)

Altertaure schrieb:


> lol vor 2 wochen war ein Artikel bei Buffed ueber mulitiboxing (5 Char gleichzeitig spielen)
> np kann doch jeder egal welches lvl "brauchst auch 5 Acc"
> 
> nix gz zu 9 lvl 70 crap chars "suchti geh arbeiten"



Woher willst du wissen, dass er nicht arbeitet, 9 Level 70 Chars sind kein Indiz für Arbeitslosigkeit oder Sucht, dann müsste jeder Leistungssportler arbeitslos sein, denn das kostet mindestens genauso viel Zeit, und wenn man kein Geld damit verdient, hat man auch "nichts" davon, ausser der Stolz auf seine erbrachte Leistung (auf keinen Fall abwertend gemeint).



neuroheaven schrieb:


> omfg ist das krank. wahrscheinlich son b00n ohne freunde, lol.
> wo ist der sinn? spiel lieber einen richtig als 9 luschen die nichts können.
> und ja, es gibt auch eine welt ohne wow. völlig irre die leute. und sowas
> will hier noch lob einheimsen lol. von mir nur verachtung. geh arbeiten und steuern zahlen. BÄM BÄM



1. Siehe oben
2. Aufgrund deiner kindischen Ausdrucksweise nehme ich an, dass du bis zum Arbeiten noch ein paar Jahre Zeit hast, und immer schön fleißig in der Schule sein.



Cemaguey schrieb:


> kennst du den begriff reallife? ich glaub das hast du nicht!
> sry aber darauf wäre ich echt nicht stolz, es gibt auch noch andere sachen neben wow!
> oder hast du nen chinalvler beschäftigt? wer weiss gibt heutzutage ja alles



Auch siehe ganz oben.



Paranoxx schrieb:


> Scheiße was nützen dir 9 chars wenn alle scheiße ausgerüstet sind?



Er hat Spass am Spiel? 

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich von den 4en nochmal jmd meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Topic

Gz zu deinem erreichten Ziel, habe die Woche schon in dein Profil geschaut und von deinem Projekt gelesen.


----------



## conquero (27. November 2007)

GZ 

haste auch bei allen chars die berufe mitgeskillt? erste hilfe und was halt so dazugehört?^^


----------



## Würmchen (27. November 2007)

na hallo, 
ich gratz dich, ich habe erst 6, najo die 3 schaffe ich jetzt auch noch ^^

und nun zu den neidern, ich zocke seit 2,5 jahren seit release, gehe von morgens 6:00 bis nachmittags 15:00 arbeiten, habe eine glückliche beziehung und werde bald heiraten.

also nix da mit süchteln und so, wenn lang dabei ist geht das auch alles logga vom hogga.

und zu den können oder nicht können, also ich behaupte das ich von den 6 70er 2 sehr gut spielen kann , 2 gut und 2 einigermaßen da sie mir nicht so liegen und sie aber mal gebraucht wurden.

ich habe fast alle berufe und bin unabhängig von der herstellung mancher sachen.

und wenns heist gehen wir inni , bin ich einer der mitsicherheit mitkann da ich nen guten char habe der in das setup der gruppe passt, wie oft habt ihr denn schon passen müssen weil tank heal oder dd fehlte, ich sag einfach mom ich logge um.

in diesem sinne baba 

dat wurm


----------



## Scissor (27. November 2007)

Einfach meinen fetten Glückwunsch dazu!!


----------



## Trayz (27. November 2007)

PuH 

*neeeed =D


----------



## MaceP (27. November 2007)

Ich finds klasse! Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte wäre ich glücklich, mir so eine Auswahl an Chars und Berufen zu leveln, in viele Inis mitzudürfen und auf genug Chars zurückgreifen zu können, dass einem nie langweilig wird.


----------



## Huink (27. November 2007)

Fatsch schrieb:


> hm, jo nett.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein wirklich gut ausgestatteter Charakter sinnvoller als 9 crap Equipte, aber wems Spaß macht, klar warum nicht.
> Dann auch mein GZ dazu.



schau dir mal das equip von seinem pala an...


----------



## Masterlock (27. November 2007)

Kein gz...

Wem interessiert das, wieviele Twinks du hast? Es gibt mitsicherheit einige die 9 Twinks haben.
Und machen die auch gleich ein Thread dafür auf? Nein!

Das wäre genauso, als wenn ich jetzt ein Thread aufmache, und schreibe: Hey an alle: "Ich habe alle Instanzen clear und T6". 

Achso... was bringt ein überhaupt 9 Twinks? Wenn man aktiv Raiden tut nämlich nichts.
Ich selber habe bis vor kurzen noch aktiv geraidet. Für Twinks habe ich sogut wie keine Zeit gehabt.


Das ist ein Rollenspiel... kein RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So etwas posten halt nur Leute die im RL kein Erfolg haben! 

---
Und das Equip von seinem Pala ist mittlerweile Crap!
Dafür das er schon so lange spielt, hätte es besser sein können.


----------



## Trasul71 (27. November 2007)

such dir nen job und spiel nicht als Sozial Schmarotzer Chars hoch....nicht freuen, sondern schämen sollter der Hartz4ever Typ sich...

Aber nun kommen bestimmt wieder ausreden wie er ist doch aber Schüler/Student/Rentner usw...ne ne! dan man ihn kennt ist es nicht so!


----------



## Toyuki (27. November 2007)

Gz echt ne leistung würde ich glaub ich nie schaffen (könnte mich net aufraffen sooft neu anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und mein beileid wegen den ganzen flames


----------



## MikkeyDee (27. November 2007)

Paranoxx schrieb:


> Scheiße was nützen dir 9 chars wenn alle scheiße ausgerüstet sind?


Jep, sehe ich genau so. Wäre nichts für mich. Und in fast 3 Jahren so viele 70er zu bringen ist auch keinen Guinness Buch Eintrag wert. Was sagt deine Gilde dazu? Die können deine Chars ja nicht mal in High End Instanzen gebrauchen?! Aber Ausdauer haste ja, das muss man dir lassen. Soll halt jeder so WoW spielen wie es ihm Spass macht. Ich könnte das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

hi

so erstmal vielen dank für die glückwünsche...

ich will noch eben n bissel auf die komentare eingehn:
mein pala ist denke ich mal gut equipt ich geh auch mit meiner grp raiden und wir stehn monentan vor vashj also zum equip naja besser gings bisher noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema pvp: mein mage ist großmarschall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema arbeit: wir ihr seht bin ich recht früh wach, hmmm was sagt euch das wohl? richtig ich bin grad auf arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also jo ich geh ganz normal von 8 - 17 uhr (so ca) arbeiten 

zum thema freunden: hab ich genug ... und im sommer sind wir auch viel unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hab genug rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

berufe der chars: 375 schwerschmid / 375 drachlederer / 378 juwelenschleifer / 366 verzauberer / 375 alchi
kräuter bergbau lederer 1 hilfe koch anglen alles 375 bei verschiedenen chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so also nochmal thx 
Kala


----------



## Numara (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so erstmal vielen dank für die glückwünsche...
> 
> ...



Total krank, aber im positiven Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dachte schon ich hätte einen am Sender aber das hier gibt mir die Gewissheit, es gibt mehr die was am Sender haben

Sry für die Anzüglichkeit, ich meins net bös


----------



## Szyslak (27. November 2007)

Lieber TE, das ist doch noch gar nix!

Ich hätte gerne das du mit Jeder Rasse 3 mal die Klasse hochspielst und zwar mit jedem eine andere Skillung!
Also:
3 x Zwerg Krieger - MS / Fury / Def
3 x Mensch Krieger - MS / Fury / Def
usw.
usw.
Das ganze Programm natürlich mit Mage, Wl usw.

Und dann hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung womit es sich z.B. besser tanken lässt, ob die Rassenfertigkeiten da auch eine große Rolle spielen etc.
Also Hop an die Arbeit!


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. November 2007)

Teilweiße frage ich mich wirklich, warum hier immer nach dem Sinn gefragt gefragt wird:
"Was bringen dir 9 Charrs? Kannst doch sowieso nicht alle spielen?"

Ich selber habe habe nur einen Haupt-Charakter, einen selten gespielten Twink und die restlichen 5 Charrs sind Bankcharakter. Allerdings habe auch ich mir mit diesem Main einige Ziele gesetzt, manche erreicht, an anderen hänge ich immer noch. Auf was ich nun hinaus möchte wäre, dass nicht jeder die gleichen Ziele in Wow hat, sondern dass diese völlig verschieden sein können.

Der TE hatte es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, alle 9 Klassen auf 70 hochzuspielen, Ziel erreicht, Glückwunsch.
Mein persönliches Ziel ist es, alle noch erreichbaren Mounts zu ergattern, letzte Errungenschaft war der Winterspringsäbler, das Baron-Mount steht mir noch bevor.

Was habe ich davon? Immerhin werde ich auch mit 10 Epic-Flugmounts kein PvP-Roxx0r oder PvE-Rulor werden - Naja, wayne? Beides gehört nicht zu meinen Zielen und sollte deswegen nicht als Argument dafür genommen werden, wie sinnlos doch meine Mountsammlung wäre bzw. das ertwinken von 9 lvl 70gern.

@TE Wir stehen ebenfalls vor Vashj, mal schauen, wer schneller ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (27. November 2007)

GZ! Da steckt viel Zeit und Arbeit dahinter! Ich denke Du kennst jetzt die Welt von WOW besser als die Meisten hier (mich natürlich mit eingeschlossen).

Ich bin noch nicht ganz soweit *lol*, arbeite aber daran.

Also meinen Respekt hast Du.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Lieber TE, das ist doch noch gar nix!
> 
> Ich hätte gerne das du mit Jeder Rasse 3 mal die Klasse hochspielst und zwar mit jedem eine andere Skillung!
> Also:
> ...




*ggg* ich werd drüber nachdenken *ggg*


----------



## Trasul71 (27. November 2007)

du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen! 

Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life

von wegen Arbeit

einfach nur ARm!


----------



## Bloodymage (27. November 2007)

von mir auch nochmal ein dickes Gratz zu deiner Leistung. 9 Chars auf 70 is nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel.

An die Flamer da draussen:
Warum macht man sich so viele Chars?
Weils Spaß macht die anderen Klassen zu kennen und zu wissen was die können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hilft einem ungemein als Leader in einer Grupper/Raid und im PVP hat man auch noch was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So von wegen Schwächen und Stärken des Gegners

Für 9 70iger muß man nicht unbedingt ein Suchti sein, so wie er schon erklärt hat. Vielleicht habt ihr ja schon mal was von Ruhebonus gehört?? Nein? Dann geht mal schnell nachschlagen was das ist.


So, noch eins für den TE:
Lob bekommt man, Neid muß man sich verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (27. November 2007)

Trasul71 schrieb:


> du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen!
> 
> Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Trasul71 schrieb:


> du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen!
> 
> Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life
> 
> ...




^^ da kann wieder jemand nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (27. November 2007)

Trasul71 schrieb:


> du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen!
> 
> Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life
> 
> ...



Jemanden hier als Lügner hinzustellen ist ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Fighter_XP (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> ^^ da kann wieder jemand nicht lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oibe (27. November 2007)

Trasul71 schrieb:


> du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen!
> 
> Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir mal ein Tipp: lessen hilft.

GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von mir, hätte auch gern 9 70er.


----------



## theAdmiral (27. November 2007)

was ich hier arm finde sind flamer die sich nichtmal die zeit nehmen
alles zu lesen
sachliche argumente würden berücksichtigt werden
mit flames disqualifiziert man sich automatisch

@ TE

graz, dicke leistung /praise /knee

@flame

# mit erfahrung und skill ist lvln erheblich schneller
# nicht jeder will bt clear haben
# lvln kann man auch mit nur einer stunde am tag (es geht auch ohne inis)

was nütz mir der high oder end content
wenn ich lieber die geasmte vielfallt des games erkunden möchte

es ist ein spiel
und wenn ihr wenn ihr in diesem spiel nur den kleinen anteil
eurer hauptklasse erkunden möchtet dann ist das euer bier

wer von euch hat diablo gespielt?
habt ihr das auch nur in einer klasse duchgezockt?


----------



## Ganieda (27. November 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Teilweiße frage ich mich wirklich, warum hier immer nach dem Sinn gefragt gefragt wird:
> "Was bringen dir 9 Charrs? Kannst doch sowieso nicht alle spielen?"
> 
> Ich selber habe habe nur einen Haupt-Charakter, einen selten gespielten Twink und die restlichen 5 Charrs sind Bankcharakter. Allerdings habe auch ich mir mit diesem Main einige Ziele gesetzt, manche erreicht, an anderen hänge ich immer noch. Auf was ich nun hinaus möchte wäre, dass nicht jeder die gleichen Ziele in Wow hat, sondern dass diese völlig verschieden sein können.
> ...




Guten Morgen, 

ich schließe mich Ahra an und vor allem, wo steht denn geschrieben, daß man nur ein 70er haben darf der bestens ausgestattet ist, alle Inzen und alle Raids clear? 
Wo steht denn geschrieben, daß jeder das gleiche Ziel haben muss?
Ich finde das ist jedem selbst überlassen, der eine sammelt Flugmounts, der andere Haustiere, wieder andere setzen sich zum Ziel ihren Ruf auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen, andere wollen alles clear haben, na und?
Nur weil er neun 70er hat, muss es nicht heissen, daß er nicht arbeiten geht. Oder geht ein Extremsportler auch nicht arbeiten? Der TE möchte uns halt an seiner Freude teilhaben lassen, deswegen postet er das wohl. jeder freut sich , wenn er sein Zeil erreicht hat, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE ein großes GZ, das war eine starke Leistung 

so long


----------



## Tpohrl (27. November 2007)

Jo Gratz auch von mir.
Und viel toller find ich das duch deinen Beitrag wieder die typische Palette flamer auf den Plan gerufen hast.
Eben genau die gelangweilten Suchtis die mitten in der Nacht oder noch vor der Schule/Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als ihren Neid in die Welt zu schreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Horch und genieße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dies ist dein Applause den Du dir verdient hast!


----------



## Thorgun (27. November 2007)

Naja, gz.

Ich mach lieber was anderes als 9 Chars zu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob du auch jede Klasse spielen kannst is die andere Frage, bei uns in der Gilde hat einer 3 70er und Kara kann er vergessen, er hat einfach kein equip und kann keine Klasse spielen weil er so oft wechselt.


----------



## Jaq (27. November 2007)

GZ zum *RL*! Eh ich mein 9. 70er!


----------



## Lamer2 (27. November 2007)

Hey super. Ich freue mich für dich. Die Erfahrung was man damit macht im Spiel, ich meinte die einzelnen klassen so gut kennenzulernen ist einfach unschlagbar.

Hier reicht ein einfaches GZ nicht mehr aus. 

@Flamer

Ja ich bewundere ihn. Und nein ich flame nicht.


Alleine die Arbeit was in denn Account steckt geschweige den die Liebe ist einfach wahnsinn. Ich kenne mittlerweilen schon ein paar leute die schon seit der Beta WoW spielen aber haben maximal 3-4 (wenn überhaubt) 70iger nachzuweisen.

Pass bloß auf denn Acc auf und komme bloß nicht auf den gedanken ihn zu verscherbeln weil man wird sowas vermissen und ausserdem ist sowas absolut unbezahlbar.

Ich Gratuliere dir echt. Bin sprachloss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach weiter so.


----------



## schmalhans (27. November 2007)

jetzt kannste fast deine eigene kara-gruppe aufstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (27. November 2007)

Jaq schrieb:


> GZ zum *RL*!



Wie dumm kann man eigentlich sein und nach 4 Seiten Topic und mindestens 6x "Bitte lesen" immernoch so einen Bullshit zu posten.

Ob man jetzt 2x die Woche 4 Stunden raidet oder die Zeit fürs Twinken benutzt kommt doch aufs selbe Raus.
GZ zu den 70ern und viel Spaß beim nächsten Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (27. November 2007)

wenn er stolz drauf dann is ja alles ok^^

hauptsache es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (27. November 2007)

Dickes Gratz, ich habe selber nur 2 70er und halt unzählige lvl30er.

Also 9 70er hat sicher nicht jeder und von wegen ''geh arbeiten'', wenn man etwas aus der Zeit macht die man neben der Arbeit noch hat, ist das auch möglich wenn man nichts arbeitlos ist.
Aber ich denke die, die das geschrieben haben, würden auch ganz Nihilum als arbeitslos bezeichnen, von daher /ignore. -.-

Hast du eigentlich auch eine süsse Gnomin in deiner Sammlung? 
Ich hoffe doch nich zuviel Gaymans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Gruss Kamos und herzlichen Glückwunsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

ob ich jede klasse spielen kann mag ich bezweifeln... 

mein paladin ist mein main und ich hab diesen auch schon in anderen spielen gespielt, daher möchte ich behaupten ja den kann ich spielen... 

mage hab ich sehr lange im pvp gespielt aber um ehrlich zu sein in letzter zeit wenn ich versuch mit dem was umzuhauen fall ich meistens um *ggg* liegt aber denke ich auch am equip... ich kann mich so schwer vom gm set verabschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jäger denke ich kann ich spielen, da das so in letzter zeit mein liebling geworden ist... den spiele ich gern, wenn nicht wie durch zauberhand meine pfeile wieder nicht im munitionsslot stecken *ggg*

schurke is halt ne nette dmg klasse 

hexer is auch gut für pvp 1 vs 1, da hab ich mir immer nen spass draus gemacht und hordler gehauen und versucht nicht 1 hp zu verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mir auch des öfteren gelungen 

priester: ja gut den hab ich lang net mehr angefasst ... müsste den aber mal mit shadow auspribieren, zum lvln hatte ich ihn ja shadow aber nu is er ja wieder holy naja ma gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schami hat viel spass gemacht da man ja dank dem wasserschild so gut wie net oom geht und mit meele schami doch echt heftigen schaden macht... zum schluss war ich dann mit jäger unterwegs das hat dann nur noch gerockt... reggen = 0... 30 mobs am stück ohne zu reggen is schon nice...

krieger: ja furor hat er viel spass gemacht deff hmm ja sagen wir es so: da braucht man viel übung um das wirklich gut hinzubekommen... 

drui: hmmm mein im mom ungeliebtester char, liegt aber glaube daran das ich heal equip gesammelt hab und da gefällt er mir einfach nicht ... wärend des lvlns war ich katze / moonkin, das hat schon eher fun gemacht...

ja also alles im allen ich find mein pala, den ich nie aufgehört hab zu spielen, immer noch als nice healer und seit bc immer mehr... aber ich kann auch n paar andere klassen spielen ... wie gut naja das variiert mit der lust und der skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kala


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. November 2007)

tja wenns horde wäre, würd ich jetzt gratulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Kamos schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch eine süsse Gnomin in deiner Sammlung?



^^ klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 todaline meine hexe is ne gnomin auf dem avatar rechts unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwayn (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hi
> 
> es ist geschafft...
> 
> ...



GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass dir den Spaß nicht durch manche "Community"-Mitglieder vermiesen, die nur sich und ihre persönliche Meinung gelten lassen (á la "Ein gut equippter Char ist besser als viele mit schlechte Equip - uvm.). Ich verstehe sowieso nicht weshalb man immer die Leistung anderer schlecht machen muss. Aber vielleicht ist das inzwischen hier ein Reflex geworden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls gibt es jetzt keine Klasse mehr, deren dunkle Geheimnisse du nicht kennst und keiner kann dir was vormachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und du dürftest so ziemlich die letzte sein, die das ohne das vereinfachte Levelingsystem geschafft hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (27. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Erstmal ein dickes Gratz zum 9. 70er.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Platz mehr, es gibt nur 9 Charakterslots. Und so wie sich Blizzard bisher geäußert hat kommen nicht noch mehr dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ja, wir sehen uns im Open PvP... =P


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Kein Platz mehr, es gibt nur 9 Charakterslots. Und so wie sich Blizzard bisher geäußert hat kommen nicht noch mehr dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsch es gibt 10 plätze... hab noch nen lvl 1 lagerchar... der gegebenenfals gelöscht werden muss *wein* ich will keinen char löschen 
nichtmal nen lagerchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@BLIZZ: GEBT MIR NEN FREIEN SLOT WENN WOTLK KOMMT!!!!


----------



## Dalmus (27. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Kein Platz mehr, es gibt nur 9 Charakterslots. Und so wie sich Blizzard bisher geäußert hat kommen nicht noch mehr dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber man kann ihn ja auch auf einem anderem Realm erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodymage (27. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Kein Platz mehr, es gibt nur 9 Charakterslots. Und so wie sich Blizzard bisher geäußert hat kommen nicht noch mehr dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Jeder Spieler hat pro Server 10 Charakterslots. Allerdings gibt es (bisher) nur 9 Charakterklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit WOTLK kommt dann noch der Todesritter hinzu. 
Kurz nach der Blizzcon kamen auch Aussagen von Kaplan, das es überlegt wird, mit Einführung der Hero-Classes einen weiteren Charakterslot zur verfügung zu stellen. Ob das auch wirklich so umgesetzt wird, bleibt abzuwarten.

i.d.R. wird der 10. Charakterslot bei den meisten eh ein lowlevliger Bankchar sein den man mal eben schnell löschen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> falsch es gibt 10 plätze... hab noch nen lvl 1 lagerchar... der gegebenenfals gelöscht werden muss *wein* ich will keinen char löschen
> nichtmal nen lagerchar
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, wenn WOTLK raus kommt, und man den Todesritter haben möchte, dann gibt Schneesturm noch ein Slot aus, man muß also nix löschen.     Oder bin ich falsch informiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Nesnah (27. November 2007)

Erstmal nen dickes Gratz dazu.
beachtliche leistung 9x70... ich hatte beim 2ten schon keine lust mehr die gleichen quests zu machen.... und denn die ausdauer für 9 ... ne danke ^^ 

naja und nen kommentar zu deinen Kritikern... Warum soll man sich nicht das ziel setzen so viele 70er wie möglich zu haben ? er kann sich individuell an das anpassen was ansteht... gruppe sucht healer... er switcht zum priester... gruppe sucht tank... er switcht... naja und wie siehts bei euch aus ? die die nur einen "imba"(meinen die meisten ja) haben ? die stehen in Shat rum und flennen die heiler und tanks zu ob sie net mitkommen wollen.... Und das mit süchti usw. hat damit garnix zu tun warum muss man immer gleich süchtig sein ? das ist doch nur der blanke neid der aus euch spricht... Hier freut sich jemand dafür das er ne beachtliche leistung erbracht hat und ihr mäht den nieder.... solche typen wie euch sollte man die lizenz zum posten verbieten...


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

jaein ... also es halten sich beide grüchte hartnäckig... die einen sagen es kommt nen neuer slot andere sagen wiederrum nein es kommt kein neuer slot... 

tja und blizz äussert sich nur sehr wage dazu ... sie meinen sie denken noch darüber nach ob sie nen 11. slot einbauen...


----------



## ormord (27. November 2007)

Fett Gratulation


----------



## RockyHorror (27. November 2007)

Also von mir auch Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut ganz normal sind 9 70er wirklich nicht - aber scheiße - die hätte ich auch gerne.

Ich glaub nicht das Blizzard jemanden zwingt einen Slot zu löschen. Sie haben 9 Slots zu verfügung gestellt und müssen damit rechnen das man 9 Slots auch benutzt. Egal ob jetzt lvl 70 oder lvl 20. Ich bin auch nicht bereit einen 20er zu löschen.


----------



## Arido (27. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Kein Platz mehr, es gibt nur 9 Charakterslots. Und so wie sich Blizzard bisher geäußert hat kommen nicht noch mehr dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weiß nicht woher diese Weißheit kommt, aber ich habe aktuell 10 Caht's auf einen Server! (siehe mein mybuffed-Profil). 11 hab ich noch nicht probiert. Alos doch noch den 10ten Chart lieber Kaladial, für den Todesritter!


Grüße


----------



## 2Pac (27. November 2007)

Was soll der mist Thread? Auch wenn ich meinen eigenen Post jetzt hasse:
Wen interessiert es ob der hier 9 70er hat, Blizzard?
Auch wenn es net erlaubt ist und ich es nicht mag, kann sich jede Banane auf einem Privatserver spielen oder diese Powerlevelingsdingsbums bei ebay holen...


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

hab ich doch geschrieben ... 

meinen 10. slot nimmt derzeit mein lagerchar ein und der muss, wenn blizz nix ändert, dran glauben... hatte ich aber schon erwähnt...


----------



## Zurg (27. November 2007)

Auch von mir dickes gratz auch wenn ich nur Allianz Chars sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Nörglern möchte ich nur folgendes sagen, was man mit seinen 12,90 € die man pro Monat an Blizz zahlt macht bleibt wohl doch jedem selbst überlassen oder ?

Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch mehrere Level 70 Chars aber als Familienvater und Leitender einer Bankfiliale ist der bestimmt werder ein Suchti noch hat zuviel Reallife.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (27. November 2007)

Also erst mal GZ !!!!!

Wünschte ich hätte so ein durchhaltevermögen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun ja der erste 70 ist bei mir in Arbeit mal sehen wie lange es dauert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthoral (27. November 2007)

OK, ich sitz grad blassgrün vor Neid am Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fette GZ zu deinen neun Chars, wenn sie jetzt noch Horde wären..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was machst eigentlich jetzt?


----------



## Grivok (27. November 2007)

gratulation...
bin also nicht der einzige depp, der alle klassen ausreizen will
hab momentan nur 3 70er aber krieger und jaegerin sind kurz davor zu wechseln
ob ich auch 9 70er schaffe bezweifel ich, da ich den priester einfach nicht so richtig lieb gewinnen kann

und an alle flamer
wenn man nach der arbeit 3-4 mal die woche nicht raiden sondern leveln geht schafft man in der woche ca. 10-15 lev auf verschiedenen chars
durchs cyceln zwischen den chars gehe ich zum beispiel bis lev 60 NIE mit nem char on der nicht 150% ausgeruht ist
damit hat man schon doppelte kill-punkte
das einzige was mich bei meinen chars nervt ist das geld, dass die verbraten....
hab bei allen EH auf dem jeweiligen maximum und hab alle berufe
sogar 2 x schmied (waffen/ruestung) und 2x ingi (gnom/goblin)

und wie einige schon anmerkten....
wenn man alle chars ein bisserl gespielt hat, versteht man den anderen sp[ieler besser, da man weiss wie der sich fuehlt (besonders bei heilern und tanks)


----------



## rotti08 (27. November 2007)

Glückwunsch, und welchen Char beherrschst du davon richtig?


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Sinthoral schrieb:


> OK, ich sitz grad blassgrün vor Neid am Bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*ggg* 
ich werd jetzt meine chars ausstatten und n bissel ruf farmen naja inis geh ich ja auch noch ...

@horde: ja ich hab nen lvl ka 20 orc schami *ggg* auf nem anderen server


----------



## Arido (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hab ich doch geschrieben ...
> 
> meinen 10. slot nimmt derzeit mein lagerchar ein und der muss, wenn blizz nix ändert, dran glauben... hatte ich aber schon erwähnt...



Ja schon klar, die Antwort bezog sich auf das Zitat voher! Bei so viele Chart´s brauchst Du doch keinen "Lagerchart" mehr, oder? Dein Dudu, wie Du geschrieben hast, spielst Du nicht sooo gerne. Nimm Ihn doch um die verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe des LAgerverwalters und des Finanzministers einzu nehmen. ...oder verteile die Sachen doch auf Alle.

Egal wie, es ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Todesritter!

Viel Erfolg auch weiterhin, Dir und an alle Anderen!


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

rotti08 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, und welchen Char beherrschst du davon richtig?



pala / mage / hunter würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema gold: naja 4 meiner 70er haben epic flugmount ... also ich kann mich über gold net beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (27. November 2007)

Hmm du sagtest du hast ne arbeit, sehe aber alle paar Mins nen neuen Post...


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

Arido schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, die Antwort bezog sich auf das Zitat voher! Bei so viele Chart´s brauchst Du doch keinen "Lagerchart" mehr, oder? Dein Dudu, wie Du geschrieben hast, spielst Du nicht sooo gerne. Nimm Ihn doch um die verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe des LAgerverwalters und des Finanzministers einzu nehmen. ...oder verteile die Sachen doch auf Alle.
> 
> Egal wie, es ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Todesritter!
> 
> Viel Erfolg auch weiterhin, Dir und an alle Anderen!



ja das ist auch mein gedanke ... 
ich hoffe ja das blizz noch n paar taschen einführt in der bank oder so... mein pala hat z.b. komplett t1 und t2 und teil t3 und dungonset d3 und teile von t4 auf der bank liegen ... so langsam wird es eng... 

mein mage hat alles vom gm set und waffen is zusätzlich noch kräuterer und alchi is also auch eng... 

und jäger is drachenlederer / kürschner und da wird es auch eng... 

priester = verzauberer ... 

also es bleiben nicht mehr viele chars dwo ich noch platz hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher entweder neuen slot oder großere bank mit wotlk bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguefanta (27. November 2007)

9 Chars können schon nützlich sein, wenn alle verschiedene Berufe haben

von mir auch Gz


----------



## Grivok (27. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Hmm du sagtest du hast ne arbeit, sehe aber alle paar Mins nen neuen Post...



achso...
da du jede minute hier rein guckst....arbeitslos?

edit: sitze auf der arbeit am rechner und habe ab und an zeit hier rein zu gucken


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Hmm du sagtest du hast ne arbeit, sehe aber alle paar Mins nen neuen Post...




arbeit hab ich auch inet und da ich im mom eh n bissel was suche schau ich halt hier öfters rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen aktualisierungsbutton is fix gedrückt ausserdem gibt es sowas wie ne pause... 

= übersetzt: auf arbeit hab ich auch inet, und da ich im mom eh n bissel was suche , schau ich halt hier öfters rein


----------



## Kujon (27. November 2007)

mach doch mit einem char ne ego-gilde und nutz die gildenbank als lagerplatz^^

nur so ein tip am rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevengerEE (27. November 2007)

alle 9chars zu beherschen, die full zu equipen und den nötigen Ruf zu sammeln, naja...

ich erinner mich noch an nen Screenshot als wow 2 Jahre wurde, wo irgendson Typ die 300 Tage Spielzeit voll hatte, warst du das zufällig, wo bist jetzt? 450?

anyway gz


----------



## Mardras (27. November 2007)

RevengerEE schrieb:


> alle 9chars zu beherschen, die full zu equipen und den nötigen Ruf zu sammeln, naja...
> 
> ich erinner mich noch an nen Screenshot als wow 2 Jahre wurde, wo irgendson Typ die 300 Tage Spielzeit voll hatte, warst du das zufällig, wo bist jetzt? 450?
> 
> anyway gz



Ist die Spielzeit nicht Char bezogen oder gibts es einen Befehl um die gesamte Spielzeit für alle Chars zu sehen?


----------



## Dalmus (27. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Hmm du sagtest du hast ne arbeit, sehe aber alle paar Mins nen neuen Post...


Komisch, ich habe auch eine Arbeit und schaue hier alle Nase lang vorbei. Neidisch, weil Du Dir heute extra Urlaub genommen hast, damit Du alle paar Minuten hier hinein schauen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (27. November 2007)

RevengerEE schrieb:


> alle 9chars zu beherschen, die full zu equipen und den nötigen Ruf zu sammeln, naja...
> 
> ich erinner mich noch an nen Screenshot als wow 2 Jahre wurde, wo irgendson Typ die 300 Tage Spielzeit voll hatte, warst du das zufällig, wo bist jetzt? 450?
> 
> anyway gz



ist natürlich schön, flexibel zu sein und auf jede gewünschte rasse/klasse zugreifen zu können, aber ich behaupte mal, dass es nicht möglich ist, mehr als zwei chars "richtig", sprich intensiv zu spielen und sie auch anständig auszurüsten, oder die berufe auszuskillen. da fehlt dem "arbeitenden volk" sprich die zeit dazu...

aber dennoch, stolz würds mich auch machen, darum: chapeau und gratz - dann kann ich ja zu dir kommen, wenn ich bei einer quest nicht weiterkomme - du müsstest ja jetzt eigentlich die ganze quest-datenbank im kopf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann viel spass beim ruf sammeln, ausrüsten und angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (letzteres ist ironisch gemeint, ich würd da glaub überall rumprotzen^^)


----------



## BloodyLove (27. November 2007)

ich arbeite noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein ziel ist 9 x 80 ! 
9 x 70 werde ich wohl ncht mehr schaffen...

wobei das epic ausrüsten und RICHTIG spielen nur mit max. 2 der 9 chars möglich ist...


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

die quest db hab ich schon seit dem 3. char im kopf... 

sag mir das gebiet und was du machen musst (kurzbeschreibungsziel) und ich kann dir die koords sagen wo du das quest am besten lösen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und wie gesagt meine ingame berufe sind fast alle ausgeskillt, mats bekommt man beim lvln genug und wenn net naja geht man halt ma farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musssein (27. November 2007)

lagerplatz sollte, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, durch die gildenbank kein problem sein. das gewisse kleingeld wirste ja haben.


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

so hab ma meine signatur n bissel verkleinert nachdem ich von nem mod angesprochen wurde das sich welche beschwert hätten *ggg* 

[ironie an]kann das gar nich verstehn, ich hab doch nur meine 70er rein gepackt so wie andere 100 tausend leute vor mir *ggg*[ironie aus]

nein is schon ok ... denke jetzt is das besser ...


----------



## Danhino (27. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wären mindestens 9 Stunden pro Tag, das hält man keine drei Tage durch.



Also ich glaube, wenn man schon Spaß daran hat 9 70er zu machen da ist es dem/der - jenigen doch auch egal ob es 9 Stunden pro Tag dann sind.^^

MfG  

PS: Von mir GZ zu dem 9. 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (27. November 2007)

Pfff gul'dan mein alter server xD
Gibt es eigentlich Ironic noch ? Bzw gankt er immer noch lowlvls im schlingendorntal
Undja gibt es Makudanos noch dem pvp pala no1 xD

naja back to topic:

dickes GZ leider hab ich keine 9 Chars dafür einen einigermasen gut ausgestatteten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (27. November 2007)

Heyho,

wenn ich mal so nachdenke, seh ich wie viel arbeit da drin steckt... ich hab ja grad mal 1 70iger und der gammelt mit t5/t6 rum naja das vllt für einige auch schon viel aber naja ich find das das lvln von dir mehr wert is und ich denk ma das ich nach 1nem 70iger schon aufhörn würde mit lvln von chars (was ich auch gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

greetz

Gala


----------



## Abychef (27. November 2007)

Dickes gz^^
Auch wenns mir zu viel wär =)
Wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedem das seine


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (27. November 2007)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Darf jetzt jeder hier nen Topic darüber auf machen wie geil er ist?
> Obman für 9 Chars nen suchti ist oder nicht ist völlig egal, aber diese selbstbeweiräucherung finde ich kindisch.



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt... "Boah, schaut her, wie geil ich bin!"

Ob das ne Leistung ist oder eher bemitleidenswert, daran beteilige ich mich nicht, aber man muss es schon ganz schön nötig zu haben, hier so einen Thread aufzusetzen, um ein wenig Bestätigung zu finden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiggy (27. November 2007)

Von mir auch ein dickes Gratz. Ist echt eine beachtliche Leistung


----------



## Thyphon (27. November 2007)

Bengram schrieb:


> hat man überhaupt 9 char slots?




nein nur 10 pro server..-.-


----------



## Sérâph!m (27. November 2007)

mal ehrlich... 2 gut equipte 70er sind doch feiner als 9 grün/blaue oder?


----------



## Moerbinho (27. November 2007)

Habe es tatsächlich geschafft, alle Posts durchzulesen ohne an Augenkrebs verursacht durch geistigen Durchfall zu sterben.

Es ist sehr erbärmlich wie manche hier reagieren. 
Eine solche Leistung, egal ob im rl oder vl, ist zu würdigen.
Ich gratuliere dir, ich spiele selber sehr viel und gerne und kann nachvollziehen, dass das sehr viel Arbeit gekostet hat.

Ich denke, dass viele Beiträge hier mehr mit Neid als mit Anerkennung zu tun haben. 

Aber mir fällt da immer wieder ein Spruch dazu ein, wenn ich in diesem Forum unterwegs bin:

_*Niveau sieht von unten aus wie Arroganz.*_

Ich beziehe Niveau mit dem Können des Spielers. 9 Charaktere auf 70 bedeutet Erfahrung (=Können).
Können ist für mich Niveau- niveauvolles spielen.


----------



## Dobby0815 (27. November 2007)

Ich frag mich bei solchen Threads immer ob ich sie ganz lesen oder nur die Flames zählen soll. -Hab bei 9 aufgehört...


----------



## Yagilius (27. November 2007)

TzTz.. wie kann man nur einem Allianzler Gratulieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Ne Spaß, großen respekt mal dafür und hast du lange dafür gebraucht?,.. Ich denke mal nicht weil nach der Zeit kennt man die Quest ja in und auswendig^^..

Ich komme bald nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. all meine 8Chars sind schon auf 10 lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iren (27. November 2007)

nette leistung =)

gz


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir - da hat wohl einer Spaß am leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (27. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> falsch es gibt 10 plätze... hab noch nen lvl 1 lagerchar... der gegebenenfals gelöscht werden muss *wein* ich will keinen char löschen
> nichtmal nen lagerchar
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt: Ego-Gilde mit einem Char und das Zeugs auf die Gildenbank legen - somit hast auch den 10. Platz wieder frei und kannst Dir den Todesritter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. November 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> wie gesagt: Ego-Gilde mit einem Char und das Zeugs auf die Gildenbank legen - somit hast auch den 10. Platz wieder frei und kannst Dir den Todesritter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird mit patch 2.3.2 (meine das der das war) wieder rausgepatch da braucht man dann 50member für die gb


----------



## Kujon (27. November 2007)

was? echt? muss ich grad mal nachforschen, wär ja ne faust ins gesicht, für die kleineren gilden


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

so nu bedank ich mich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich muss sagen der flame-prozentsatz is gar nicht so groß ...
und die meisten die hier flamen disqualifizieren sich selber mit ihren komentaren wie:

"mal ehrlich... 2 gut equipte 70er sind doch feiner als 9 grün/blaue oder?"

wer sich meinen main-char anguckt wird fest stellen das der t4/t5 equipt is und nuja das würd ich nun nicht unbedingt als schlecht bezeichnen... und mein jäger hat auch schon epics.. also immer mit der ruhe ich geh ja schliesslich arbeiten... und kann unmöglich 9 chars hoch spielen und die dann gleich lila equipen... 

welche ssc / tk grp nimmt schon gern twinks mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher: mit der zeit wird das auch noch aber nich sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (27. November 2007)

Aber erklär doch mal warum du hier so nen Schwanzvergleich startest? Ich will nicht behaupten das alle chars schlecht equipt sind und ich stelle auch keine Mutmasungen über dein RL an. Aber was soll dieser Fred? Brauchst du echt das Ansehen der Leute hier, weil du viel WoW spielst? Mache ich einen Thread auf wenn ich nen neues Epic habe? Nein, wozu auch.


----------



## Butchero (27. November 2007)

No comment....


----------



## Kujon (27. November 2007)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Aber erklär doch mal warum du hier so nen Schwanzvergleich startest? Ich will nicht behaupten das alle chars schlecht equipt sind und ich stelle auch keine Mutmasungen über dein RL an. Aber was soll dieser Fred? Brauchst du echt das Ansehen der Leute hier, weil du viel WoW spielst? Mache ich einen Thread auf wenn ich nen neues Epic habe? Nein, wozu auch.



jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alles für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur weil DU es nicht machst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er es nicht doch machen (darf) - zum glück, sonst wären wir alle DU! Ob das gut ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ich bin und nicht DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (27. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wird mit patch 2.3.2 (meine das der das war) wieder rausgepatch da braucht man dann 50member für die gb



fies ich wär für 20 ich mein 50 haben ja auch diese Weltbekannten Gilden z.B. Die kleine Gilde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmog (27. November 2007)

Auch ein Gratz von meiner Seite mal vorweg. War bestimmt mühsam.

Zu den ganzen Statements hier. Es ist zeugt nicht unbedint von "Können" neun Chars auf 70g zu zocken. Eigentlich ist es nur ein Beweis dafür dass man sich Zeit gut einteilen kann und Durchhaltevermögen besitze. Ob ich jetzt in der Zeit neun 70ger hochspiele oder in der Zeit BT / Hyjal raide ist vollkommen irrelevant.

Einen Thread deswegen aufmachen ist jedem das seine. Einerseits ein wenig egoistisch, andererseits will man schließlich für seine Arbeit auch ein bisschen Anerkennung.

Die meisten Comments basieren aber wirklich nur auf Neid. Zugeben würde dies zwar keiner aber es ist so. Sieht man doch schon wenn eine Top-Gilde neue Member sucht und ihre Raidzeiten postet und dann schon die Flames kommen von wegen "noRL". Ich raide auch BT / Hyjal und hab immernoch genug Zeit für mein Leben.

Also nochmal GZ auf dass sie ewig weiterleben mögen und so^^


----------



## Toyuki (27. November 2007)

Hulk² schrieb:


> fies ich wär für 20 ich mein 50 haben ja auch diese Weltbekannten Gilden z.B. Die kleine Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meine es warnen member NICHT accounts
also mit 2-3 twinks pro person geht das auch bei kleinen gilden^^


----------



## Kaladial (27. November 2007)

ich hab mich halt gefreut und wollt dies mitteilen ... 
und es gibt 100te blogs wo drin steh hier hab heute das item aus kara ssc tk usw bekommen 

und hey was is daran so verwerflich das ich der welt mitteilen wollt: hier ich habs geschafft 9 x lvl 70...
darauf hab ich immerhin ca 2 1/2 jahre hingearbeitet (natürlich nicht ununterbrochen, hin und wieder hat man halt keine lust zum lvln) 

ausserdem wusste ich net das ich mich für nen 3 zeilen thread rechtfertigen muss *ggg*


----------



## Achereto (27. November 2007)

hui, so viele Neidhammel hier. *g*

grats sag ich da nur. Ich werde es wohl bei 2 Chars belassen.... plus dem Todesritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defoga (27. November 2007)

gz ist echt ne leistung =)

ich werde mir neben meinem mage noch ne heilschamanin hochziehen. Evtl später noch nen tank damit ich fast immer direkt in ne instanz kann wenn ich lust habe; aber das wars dann auch. Würde nie auf die Idee kommen 9 Chars hochzuzocken. Respekt für die Ausdauer


----------



## Yurisrevange (27. November 2007)

Absolutes Kellerkind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , GZ


----------



## calvinchen (27. November 2007)

Gratz meiner !

War mir wie immer eine Ehre mit dir zu leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach genial, wenn man mit jmd spielt, der die Qs schon in-und auswendig kennt. 
Und es ist ne feine Sache, wenn man in 15min mal ebend 5-8 Qs abgibt wo jede mit 12-15k Exp belohnt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die Flamer: Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.


mfg der Hunter, mit dem er die letzten Level gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (27. November 2007)

Hey gratz zu den 9 Charakteren!
Gestern hab ich noch überlegt (kein Witz) "Samma...gibts einen der alle Klassen auf lvl70 hat...mhm...awa...sowas gibts net"
Und nun seh ich das!

Wirklich Respekt dafür...hast sicher lange, verdammt lange Zeit gebraucht =)

Klar könnte man meinen du hast zuviel Zeit aber hey, who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir kennen dich net und deshalb sollte keiner Flames wie zB Kellerkind oder b00n oder whatever hier in Raum werfen.


----------



## FebeR (27. November 2007)

also erstma glückwunsch 
aber irgendwie find ich dein equip gaga 
also ob man sich da so freuen kann ich weiss es nicht


----------



## dart0r (27. November 2007)

ich hät an deiner stelle anstatt zwergen priesterin lieber nachtelfen priesterin gemacht das sieht tausend ma besser aus also so nen eingedrücktes face^^ vorallem passe dies dann besser zum bild


----------



## chiccolo (27. November 2007)

Mann bist du krank im hirn...

Hast du überhaupt ein LEBEN ??


----------



## Tôny (27. November 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Mann bist du krank im hirn...
> 
> Hast du überhaupt ein LEBEN ??


Das was er mit neun Characteren an Played Time hat haben andere mit einem char. Und wenns ihm Spaß macht bitteschön.

Hast du ein LEBEN? er hat wow als hobby und hat 9 chars.....du hast offensichtlich zeit dazu leute dumm anzumachen die etwas machen was dir nciht gefällt.....musst echt nciht viel haben um deine zeit mit sowas zu verschwenden.


----------



## Pumajäger (27. November 2007)

Hab mich heute gefragt ob es viele Spieler gibt die so was haben^^

und was ist deine Lieblingsklasse bzw. welche Klasse findest du am imbaasten^^


----------



## Chrissian (27. November 2007)

Gz zu den 9 chars^^ mir würds jetzt nit so spaß machen,da ich lieber nur 1 char hab,mit dem ich mich absolut identifzier und der mich sozusagen in wow vertritt^^ (blutelf :-P) aber wenns dir spaß macht,warum nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß garnicht was hier alle flamer wollen.klar ist es kein weltwunder oder so,aber wow ist auch nur nen hobby,also haltet ma euer maul lol


----------



## Tôny (27. November 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> mit dem ich mich absolut identifzier und der mich sozusagen in wow vertritt^^ (blutelf :-P)


Sehr bedenklich ;-P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fialldarg (27. November 2007)

Also erstmal, das ist ne MEISTERLEISTUNG- der acc bei ebay wäre viel wert^^

Alle die schreiben "crap equipped", so n mist, er hat 9 chars und schlecht equiiped sind de auch net, nur wenn halt dannn einer mit nur einem 70er sagt ich hab t6 ist zwar toll aber nichst gegen 9 70er, 

und zum Schluss alle die "suchti" oder ähnliches schreiben-Hallo?! Ihr spielt selber woW und habt nen 70er, da gehört auch Zeit dazu und erbärmlich das niemand Pc spielen als HOBBY ansehen kann ?! 
Die, die hier kritisieren sind wirklich am falschen Platz...

Andere gehen Fußballspielen, andere vorn PC-Unterschied, die Leute denken es wär n Unterschied

Hobby ist Hobby


----------



## fabdiem (27. November 2007)

hey kaladial du bist ja auf meim realm^^


----------



## Chrissian (27. November 2007)

> Sehr bedenklich ;-P biggrin.gif



seit ich wow kenne sind blutelfen meine lieblinsgrasse,wenn ich in wow leben würd,dann als blutelf xD

aber zum thread:
wieso flamet ihr,dass ihr es erbärmlich findet dass er nen thread dazu aufmacht!?! ihr macht doch auch wegen jedem scheiss nen thread auf,das ist ein forum,anders als beiträge zu schreiben kann man nit "reden"^^

und wenn irh eure chars durchs equip identifziert seid ihr noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (27. November 2007)

lol wie die kinder gleich alle flamen weil sie neidisch sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenoay (27. November 2007)

dickes GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xzes (27. November 2007)

Respekt, Respekt! Bin jetzt irgendwie neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (27. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn man pro Charakter eine Stunde braucht, um alle 10 zu machen(Was unwahrscheinlich ist, so abgefarmt, wie die Netherschwingenscherbe tagsüber ist).......naja ich weiß ja nicht.^^
> 
> Wären mindestens 9 Stunden pro Tag, das hält man keine drei Tage durch.



lass mal die netherschwingen weg.. und mach "nur" mit jedem char die in skettis (ca. 22g) die tägliche koch-q (8g) und die 4 in ogrila (knapp 40g warens glaub ich) dann biste auf 70g in ca. 30 min (mehr brauch ich da jedenfalls net) datt ganze x9 zack haste 630g in 4 1/2h

ich glaub nen geileres goldfarmen gibs echt net ^^

da biste nach nem monat farmen (sagen wir mal 30 tage) auf 18900g *gg* ^^

ich sag mal so... ich würd da net nein sagen ^^


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2007)

GZ n1 Leistung, na ja besser viel zocken als andere Leute unnütz anpöbeln... (Seis RL oder Forum)

Und keine Angst, die Forentrolle verziehen sich unter die Brücke wenns hell wird die mögen kein Licht:/


----------



## Durlok (27. November 2007)

grosses GZ : )

und nim die spinnerkommentare nicht zu ernst wer grosses vollbringt hat meist auch viele neider


----------



## mazze3333 (27. November 2007)

gz

ich freu mich, wenn ich 60 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (27. November 2007)

gz

ich freu mich, wenn ich 60 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddi18 (27. November 2007)

"wer grosses vollbringt hat meist auch viele neider" 

omfg

der hat in wow charaktere auf 70 gespielt und kein heilmittel gegen krebs erfunden

echt zum wegschmeißen der thread


----------



## Takyn (27. November 2007)

sagt mal was kriegt man für son acc bei ebay?^^


----------



## domes (27. November 2007)

Wer hier Sachen wie "Kellerkind" und "kein Rl" schreibt, hat in meinen Augen einfach noch nicht verstanden, daß das hochspielen in WoW das einfachste und am wenigsten zeitaufwändige ist, was es gibt. Seit 2.3 ist es sogar noch einfacher geworden. 

Wirklich zeitaufwendig ist atm nur noch das raiden in den High Lvl Instanzen, weil Du dafür aus deinem Char jeden Stat-Punkt und möglichst jede Rufstufe etc rausquetschen mußt, regelmäßig farmen etc. 

also viel Spass mit deinen 70ern... ist manchmal nützlich alternativen zu haben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackmilka (27. November 2007)

Hui, herzlichen Glückwunsch meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ja toll sein immer mal einen anderen Char nehmen zu können, wenn man in eine Instanz möchte. 
Bringt das nicht unheimlich viel Abwechslung rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Milka


----------



## Tôny (27. November 2007)

+die daily pvp quest und evtl (wird aber von der zeit nicht passen) die heroic und instanz q


----------



## Imbachar (27. November 2007)

Erstma GZ

ABER

1. Was willst du mit 9x70, wenn keiner gut equipt is?
    Hätte da an deiner Stelle eher 2-3 hochgelevt(höchstens) und die dann gut equipt anstatt 9 zu haben, die nur crap besitzen^^
2. Wieso postest du das....wirst nicht der erste sein^^
3. Cucu

MUG Imbachar


----------



## crescent (27. November 2007)

grats auch noch mal an dieser stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich versteh das geflame auch nicht so wirklich. er hat die 9 chars ja nicht in einer woche auf 70 gespielt, sondern in 2,5 jahren... also kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass er nicht all seine freizeit vorm pc verbracht hat. 

ich kann ihn auch gut verstehen... wenn ich keine gruppe finde oder einfach keine lust auf gruppe habe, pack ich auch meine twinks aus und zock die. mittlerweile kann ich auch 90% der quests im schlaf erledigen - das geht schön schnell und es macht spaß, den char wachsen zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem ist es immer gut einen highlvl farmchar zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (27. November 2007)

Oh mein Gott Junge such dir ein paar Freunde. Kannste ja stolz in deinem Harz4 Club erzählen dass du 9 Charakter auf Stufe 70 hast. Sowas ist einfach traurig... soviel Zeit in ein verdammtes Spiel zu investieren...

Addiere doch mal bitte die played time von allen Chars zusammen und schreib sie hier rein. Da wirste sehen dass du gelitten hast mein Freund


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (27. November 2007)

neid ist der höchste rang der anerkennung
/neid
gz mach dir doch noch nen hordler oder nen bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunterplayer (27. November 2007)

fettes gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schenkste mir einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (27. November 2007)

Resepkt dafür und mein tiefstes Neidgefühl für dein Wissen über jede Klasse.

Finde es beeidruckend das du wahrscheinlich jeden Skill von jeder Klasse kennst !!

Das finde ich ist die Leistung dahinter - es sind unterschiedliche Klasse.


----------



## derWizi (27. November 2007)

@ threadersteller: MEIN BEILEID



crescent schrieb:


> grats auch noch mal an dieser stelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gehen mer mal von aus er hat pro char so 600 std. gebraucht. (in mehreren "shops" zum powerlvln werden ja die zeiten mit 500-600 std. angeben)

Das sind 5400 std. bei 9 chars. das sind bei 2,5 Jahren täglich 5,9 std. wohl gemerkt, JEDEN Tag.

ich weiß ja nicht was daran bemerkenswert sein soll wenn man so viel zeit in ein spiel steckt. ausser vieleicht die geduld.

Geh mal raus man!


----------



## Chrissian (27. November 2007)

> und nim die spinnerkommentare nicht zu ernst wer grosses vollbringt hat meist auch viele neider



naja das finde ich wieder übertrieben.

es ist nichts großes,seit dem patch soll es ja schneller gehen.aber wenn er drauf hingearbeitet hat,ist es doch gut

wenn man 3 ma in der woche fussball trainieren geht,und dann nach 3 jahren super gut ist,will man ja auch dass jeder sieht was man getan hat dafür.
wobei ich das auch wieder falsch sehe,zu versuchen etwas in wow zu erreichen.lieber geniessen oder so^^


----------



## Briefklammer (27. November 2007)

was bringen dir 9 lvl 70er wenn sie total sch... equipt sind?


----------



## Lucyana (27. November 2007)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob mich das in bis jetzt noch mir unbekannte Angstzustände versetzt, oder oder ob ich einfach nur beeindruckt sein soll?!?!

Aber mal ein gz dazu und dann auch weider viel spaß beil WOLK =)


----------



## Tôny (27. November 2007)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> was bringen dir 9 lvl 70er wenn sie total sch... equipt sind?


Vll einfach nur Spaß?

Daran denkt niemand.....


----------



## LPunderground (27. November 2007)

eins ist lustig ^^

wenn ich nach deinem paladin oder deiner Gilde im Arsenal suche bringt das ne Fehlermeldung und der Browser hängt sich auf XD jedemal ^^

gib mal bitte nen direktlink



btw Grüße eines Vergelters ... auch lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (27. November 2007)

Wer unbedingt eine Verwarnung möchte, soll hier ruhig weiter Vermutungen über das RL des Threaderstellers anstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, jemanden innerhalb der Regeln das Spiel so spielen zu lassen wie er es will. Der eine sammelt T6, der andere hübsche Sachen für den Hemdenplatz, ein weiterer sammelt Arenakram und der Threadersteller sammelt halt 70er.
Er spielt laut seines GBs übrigens seit Veröffentlichung, also seit zweieinhalb Jahren, WoW. Um in dieser Zeit 9 Chars auf 70 zu bringen, ist beileibe kein Verzicht auf RL nötig.


----------



## Nik_1337 (27. November 2007)

Gz ... und jeder grünes Equip .... und palas kreigen eh alles in den Po :x

kkthnxbye lwal noob 

Ps : Nein ich bin nicht NEIDISCH ! .


----------



## Panasori (27. November 2007)

gz 9x lvl 70,0x schulabschluss und 1x Hartz IV. das nenn ich mal ein richtig gelungenes leben =) Viel spaß weiterhin dabei xD


----------



## Soiphos (27. November 2007)

Panasori schrieb:


> gz 9x lvl 70,0x schulabschluss und 1x Hartz IV. das nenn ich mal ein richtig gelungenes leben =) Viel spaß weiterhin dabei xD


Ich würde an Deiner Stelle über Deinen Post nachdenken, denn jemand der so etwas von sich gibt, fällt auf ein sehr niedriges Niveau, meines Erachtens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE: Dickes Gratz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (27. November 2007)

> gz 9x lvl 70,0x schulabschluss und 1x Hartz IV. das nenn ich mal ein richtig gelungenes leben =) Viel spaß weiterhin dabei xD



haha wie dumm kann man sein.

1.kennst du ihn überhaupt net,da würde ich mir sowas nicht erlauben.
und 2.schliesst sich also schulabschluss und wow aus?!wow zerstört einem das leben?!

http://wow-europe.com/de/index.xml


hier,da kann man seinen acc kündigen,unter accountverwaltung


----------



## Screen (27. November 2007)

finds auch in ordunung, soll man doch machen wenn man das will, außerdem wisst ihr ja gar net wie lange er schon spielt vllt hat er ja schon angefangen wie wow gestartet ist, und von 60 auf 70 dauert ja net so lange, alsi ich denke wenn man sich dahinter klemmt schafft jeder 9 chars auf 70 in 2-3 Jahren!!! AUSDAUER ist das A und O!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) 
und respekt und GZ


----------



## Doomklaus (27. November 2007)

kriegst von mir ein herzliches WAYNE, wenn einer deiner chars full gladi oder t6 hat kannste nochmal posten


----------



## STL (27. November 2007)

lol nice1 ^^ wenn jetz alle no T6 wären, dann wäre das n suchti-flame ^^ aber so: gz ^^


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

Doomklaus schrieb:


> kriegst von mir ein herzliches WAYNE, wenn einer deiner chars full gladi oder t6 hat kannste nochmal posten


darf ich anmerken dass das 2 total verschiedene dinge sind? also das s2 set hat man doch schon ziemlich schnell voll, das t6 set... tja... da muss man dann doch etwas ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mehr für machen... und
bring du erstmal 9 chars auf 70, dann darfst du dich auf augenhöhe mit dem TE unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00dstream (27. November 2007)

GZGZ, auch wenns allis sind


und an jeden der hier postet OHNE vorher mal irgendwas zu lesen oder zu denken(Tipp: denken tut man mit dem ding was man im Kopf hat).. bitte lasst doch die flames von wegen "no RL" oder "scheisse equipt, hab erstma t6 wie ich"  es gibt leute, so merkwürdig das klingenn mag die SPASS AM SPIEL haben... Wirklich!!!
und evtl(wie ichselbst) auch Spaß am leveln... wem das raiden oder Arenapunkte farmen nicht liegt der hat auch mal spass dran seinen charaktereren beim leveln zuzusehen... also bitte last doch eure unqualifizierten kommentare...


in diesem Sinne.... mfg Bloodstream


----------



## Deadlift (27. November 2007)

Respekt


----------



## Danketo (27. November 2007)

.opfer.

mehr gibts da nicht zusagen, 2 chars sin ja noch okay aber 9 ??? omfg


----------



## Monyesak (27. November 2007)

freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noaix (27. November 2007)

Ja dann mal GZ ich persönlich hab dazu keine nerven und zeit aber jeden das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (27. November 2007)

Alle wo sagen 9crap chars, schaut mal den pala an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat nur epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nen gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willste einen verschencken?^^


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

Danketo schrieb:


> .opfer.
> 
> mehr gibts da nicht zusagen, 2 chars sin ja noch okay aber 9 ??? omfg


lol, 2 chars sind ok, aber bei 9 ist man ein opfer? ahja, sag mal sind die bunten pillen mit dem elefanten drauf eigentlich standart verbrauchsprodukt (so wie brot und wasser) bei manchen usern?


----------



## Shadolock (27. November 2007)

Bei 2 oder 1 Char kann ich den Zeitaufwand ja noch verstehen, aber bei 9 Charakteren muss das ein riesiger Zeitaufwand gewesen sein.
Zum Thema Spaß, was ist daran lustig 9x die fast gleichen Quests durchzuspielen nur mir anderen Fähigkeiten?
Ich würde das schon als Sucht bezeichnen.


so far


----------



## Huntara (27. November 2007)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> omfg ist das krank. wahrscheinlich son b00n ohne freunde, lol.
> wo ist der sinn? spiel lieber einen richtig als 9 luschen die nichts können.
> und ja, es gibt auch eine welt ohne wow. völlig irre die leute. und sowas
> will hier noch lob einheimsen lol. von mir nur verachtung. geh arbeiten und steuern zahlen. BÄM BÄM



Ach Du scheiße....hier ist ja jemand ganz neidisch und gönnt anderen nicht die Ziele, die man sich im Leben erarbeitet oder erkämpft! Auf sowat hab ich ja Bock...

Aber nun zum Threadersteller:

Dickes fettes gratz!! Da ziehe ich echt den Hut vor ab, denn ich bin auch gerade am lvlen und es ist manchmal sooooo anstrengend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Kannst echt stolz drauf sein und ob Du 24 STunden vor dem REchner sitzt ist ganz allein Dir überlassen. 

Greetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (27. November 2007)

Panasori schrieb:


> gz 9x lvl 70,0x schulabschluss und 1x Hartz IV. das nenn ich mal ein richtig gelungenes leben =) Viel spaß weiterhin dabei xD



Und ich gratuliere dir zum Ignorieren der Warnung, die nur zwei Beiträge über deinem steht.
Panasori, du hast Post.


----------



## Escal (27. November 2007)

möp iss doch nix dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 twinks bringen die kohle in WoW!
7x 70 mit 7x epic mount
http://my.buffed.de/user/108567


btw. ich arbeite auch und bin verh. aber ich hab irgendwie keine probs zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. November 2007)

man wieso meint denn nun jeder mit der anzahl seiner 70er angeben zu müssen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. November 2007)

Panasori schrieb:


> gz 9x lvl 70,0x schulabschluss und 1x Hartz IV. das nenn ich mal ein richtig gelungenes leben =) Viel spaß weiterhin dabei xD



Ein Hartz4 Empfänger kann es sich NIEMALS leisten, 13 Euro pro Monat in ein MMO zu stecken. Überleg was du sagst....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escal (27. November 2007)

ja und? was dein problem? neid? 

gibt irgendwie zuviele neidhammel die nun hier im forum rumgimpen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 derweilen gibts da draußen viel mehr leute mit twinks +5 und auch lvl 70!


----------



## BloodyEyes (27. November 2007)

Hab 3 70ziger das reicht mir, aber vor dir zieh ich echt den Hut = )


----------



## domes (27. November 2007)

Shadolock schrieb:


> Bei 2 oder 1 Char kann ich den Zeitaufwand ja noch verstehen, aber bei 9 Charakteren muss das ein riesiger Zeitaufwand gewesen sein.
> Zum Thema Spaß, was ist daran lustig 9x die fast gleichen Quests durchzuspielen nur mir anderen Fähigkeiten?
> Ich würde das schon als Sucht bezeichnen.
> so far



Gerade das hochspielen ist ja eben nicht das zeitaufwändige. Rested Bonus 4tw. Und statt in shatt rumzustehen und grp zu suchen, spielt man halt nebenbei ein paar quests (die man gerade durchs twinken sehr zügig und somit sehr Zeit-effektiv durch hat, da man alle Wege kennt und nichts suchen muss). 

Wärend man das ganze macht kann man immernoch den "suche nach grp" channel mitlaufen lassen und am abend ne instanz machen. So schafft man in 2-3h Abendspiel eben nicht nur eine Instanz sondern auch 1-2 lvl. Das summiert sich.

btw: alle rassen/klassen auf 70 (inkl. aller Berufe auf min 350)
http://my.buffed.de/user/194614


----------



## karull (27. November 2007)

Hi

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die aufwand gemacht den ganzen Thread zu lesen,und muss sagen was manche von sich geben hat absolut tiefstes Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Da werden vermutungen/blöde Sprüche uber jemanden gemacht sie nicht einmal kennen.Ich für meinen Teil würde diesen "neidern" mal meine Adresse geben ob sie dir das auch ins gesicht sagen würden,oder ob sie solche Sprüche nur in einem anonymen Forum von sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

P. S 
Gratz zu deinen Chars


----------



## NaturalDesaster (27. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ein Hartz4 Empfänger kann es sich NIEMALS leisten, 13 Euro pro Monat in ein MMO zu stecken. Überleg was du sagst....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch mit Hartz IV kann man sich das leisten... mehr als 345EUR/Monat kostet dieses game jedenfalls nicht. 
Und sag nicht, das man mit 13 euro weniger verhungern würde. Erzähl doch kein quatsch. 
Und der verdacht liegt nun mal sehr nahe.
Zudem ist er ja selber schuld. Wer meint angeben zu müssen, muss auch mit den folgen leben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke auch mal: Hartz IV oder Student/Schule oder minijob. sonst wirds echt schwer... Aber selbst wenn... ist doch sein Ding. Muss er ja mit leben. Wen kümmerts ?

ps: vote vor closed ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. November 2007)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> ps: vote vor closed !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote

mehr muss man eigentlich nicht mehr hinzufügen


----------



## 2Pac (27. November 2007)

Man man man wann is das endlich vorbei...
Ja er hat 9 70er aber net jeder brauch ihn jetzt extra gratulieren
sonst könnte sich jemand den Düstermarschen wolf holen und HE ich hab den wolf mach ich ma n thrad auf weils ja was wichtiges is
Toll
Viel zeit investiert und vorhin wo ich gefragt habe ob du arbeitest sagte er nein nun sind wir wieder bei ja
So fein fein wenn man 9 70er hat aber auch ne menge zeit reingesteckt hat und wenn man halt inix weiter zu  tun hat levelt man halt, klar werden die die viel spielen wie nihilium oder was weiß ich hingestellt das sie hartz4 und blablabla sind. Manche spielen halt mehr oder weniger und für alle die auch 9 haben wollen empfehl ich Joanas powerleveling guide gibbet auch auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann packt ihr es auch -bin dabei-
ja und langsam CLOSE IT BABY


----------



## NaturalDesaster (27. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> klar werden die die viel spielen wie nihilium oder was weiß ich hingestellt das sie *hartz4* und blablabla sind.



Dachte das ist dort mindestanforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (27. November 2007)

9x 70 in wow , das ist so... wichtig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ovir (28. November 2007)

Aus der Suchti-Diskussion halt ich mich mal raus... da gibts einige Argumente, die nicht einfach nur Geflame sind - aber leider eben auch zuviele, aus denen nur blanker Neid spricht.

Ich gratuliere in jdem Fall zum 9. 70er und hoffe mal für Dich, dass Du das Game in zwei Monaten auch immer noch magst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass es schon außerordentlich gewinnbringend ist, jede Klasse einmal komplett durchgespielt zu haben. Allerdings muss man auch am Ball bleiben. Patches verändern so einiges und das nächste Addon steht auch bevor. Insofern: Keep up the good work!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prixx (28. November 2007)

Hmm is ja blos Zeitabhängig... Ist ja schliesslich alles in wow


----------



## Trixan (28. November 2007)

mann mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich schaff nicht mehr als 4 :/ .  grz zum priester, wer es schafft einen priester hochzulvln der hat meinen vollen respekt.


----------



## Kawock (28. November 2007)

Naja, nen 10. Char hat er ja auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Bankchar! ^^

Öhm, ich weiß nicht wo es war, aberder Todesritter brauch keinen Charplatz, hat Blizz irgendwann mal gesagt! ^^


----------



## Futzi (28. November 2007)

Das sieht man mal wie die Leute Neidisch sind 

GZ ^^

lg
Tröpfle


----------



## Herour (28. November 2007)

erstmal ein dickes gz!


ich selber spiele seit der beta/horde, und hab es bis jetzt gepackt 6 auf 70 zu spielen 2 stehen auf 66 und der kleinste auf 61/eben geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.und zu euch neidern mal so nebenbei bringt erst mal die leistung/liebe die nötig ist sowas aufzubauen. wenn ich euer gerede höre kann ich echt nur schmunzeln den der neid auf den jungen/mädel mit den 9 70ern ist ja kaum zu übersehen/eure posts. ja ich hab arbeit,freunde,frau und kind und denoch kann man sowas schaffen ohne alles zu vernachlässigen. und das gerede von spiele lieber einen richtig als 9 nur so ein bischen finde ich totaler schwachsinn. jeder macht es so wie es ihm spass macht und fertig. was ich zu euch KARA und RAID FREAKS sagen kann ist!!! das euer Equipt auch bald so gut wie nix mehr wert ist. beim nächsten update wars das mal wieder für euch und ihr könnt euer sooooo tolles equipt in die tonne kicken und wieder von vorne anfangen und ob es soo sinnvol ist monate stumpfsinnig zu raiden? naja muss jeder selber wissen. ich level lieber spiel normale inis auch mal hero.geh in die bg´s hab da meinen spass spiele meinen krieger und wenn ich eben lust hab nim ich meinen mag pala schurke druide oder hexer und hab einfach ne menge spass den sich einige hier garnicht vorstellen können. die abwechslung machts. und wenns mich wieder mal packt wird gelevelt xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es hatt schon was für sich wenn man so eine auswahl hat und mir ist klar das es viele einfach nur schlecht machen weil sie selber nicht in der lage sind sowas auf die reihe zu bekommen und was macht man da? man zerreist sich das maul über andere!!!!!!!! und auch wenn man soviele chars hatt kommt der tag wo man nurnoch die chars ausstattet und der rüsstungsvorsprung der spieler immer geringer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok wenn blizzard so weiter macht level 80 später evtl level 90 dann wird es nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe einfach mal das es jetzt endlich bei level 80 bleibt und nurnoch die welt erweitert wird. ok nun zerreist euch euer maul über meinen post. Ich Finde Es Super  Und Sage Nochmal GZ zu Dieser Leistung!!!!!!!! Nimm diese NEIDER garnicht ERNST!!!!


----------



## dobro (28. November 2007)

finds auch ne große leistung gz von mir =) 

will auch neun lvl 70er *neidisch* xD


----------



## Panicwolf (28. November 2007)

Jedenfalls hat er/sie somit alle Klassen durchgespielt, und hat wohl mehr Ahnung vom Game, als ein Mage, der 3 Jahre lang nur Mage gespielt hat.
Daher von mir ein (seltenes): Respekt.
Lass Dich nicht runtermachen!


----------



## calvinchen (28. November 2007)

Wenn hier schon ein paar für nen " /close " voten dann mache ich doch gleichindirekt mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/in b4 closed


----------



## Schuss (28. November 2007)

Wenn man mir noch erklärt was es für nen Sinn macht neun 70er Chars zu besitzen.
Allein als ich das Symbol da gelesn habe "Main" bei deinem Rogue - mein Main würde erst mal nen bissl was an Equip reinbekommen, vorallem, keine unterstellung du könntest das nicht, sollte man die Klasse perfekt beherrschen... bei neun 70ern frägt man sich doch ernsthaft wie hoch der Skill mit der jeweiligen Klasse ist.
Und was genau bringen dir nun die ganzen 70er? Mir reichen meine drei 70er, ich will diese eben auch anständig Spielen können sowie vom Equip auf nen schönen Stand haben.
Ausserdem will ich auch die einzelnen Encounter sehen (bin doch eher der PvP Typ, deswegen noch nicht weiter mitgegangen als Eye und SSC^^).
Najo, aber wenn das dein "WoW Spiel" ist und es dich glücklich macht, GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (28. November 2007)

Ich hab auch bald alle Klassen 60+; aber nur aus dem Grund dass ich wirklich jede Klasse kenn.

PvP-Hunter 4 Life!!!

Grüße Denji

PS: Fettes GZ wenn dein Main noch gescheid ausgerüstet wäre wärs noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensitive (28. November 2007)

Was hat man denn davon?
Ich würde erstmal einen Charakter hochspielen und gut equipten. Dann kann man ja mit einem Twink anfangen.
Dein "Main" ist nicht wirklich gut equipt aber hauptsache mal ein paar viele 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben einen in unserer Gilde, der hat 4 Lvl 70 Charaktere, sind aber alle gut equipt: Haben Epics und fast keine Grünen Items mehr...Nur was will man mit so vielen Chars?

Ich bin ganz glücklick einen ordentlichen Main-Charakter zu haben, spiele zwischendurch meinen Jäger Twink, weil er mir Spaß macht. Du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen das dir alle der Charaktere Spaß gemacht haben, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch von mir ein dickes *GZ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG Sensitive


----------



## Phobius (28. November 2007)

Ich will jetzt mal nicht wissen wie viel Stunden du ingame verbracht hast, aber is ja auch deine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gz


----------



## TuPaC_X (28. November 2007)

Stark!!!!
Ein fettes GZ!!!
Wie schon gesagt mit Sets bzw. Equip hängst dann bestimmt bisschen hinterher^^
Aber is scho geil  9 70er^^
lol


----------



## Muradin2 (28. November 2007)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> omfg ist das krank. wahrscheinlich son b00n ohne freunde, lol.
> wo ist der sinn? spiel lieber einen richtig als 9 luschen die nichts können.
> und ja, es gibt auch eine welt ohne wow. völlig irre die leute. und sowas
> will hier noch lob einheimsen lol. von mir nur verachtung. geh arbeiten und steuern zahlen. BÄM BÄM




omfg, bist du krank. Wahrscheinlich bist du n b00n ohne freunde,lol.
Wo ist der sinn in deinem Flame? Geh lieber mal raus, anstatt hier im Forum jemanden zu bashen.
Es gibt auch ein Leben ohne Foren etc. Völlig irre, solche Leute wie du.
Willst du für deinen Flame anerkennung einheimsen? lol. Von mir nur Verachtung. Geh arbeiten und steuern zahlen. BÄM BÄM


Meine Fresse, ist doch jedem das seine. Warum muss jeder, der in WoW was geleistet hat, gleich als arbeitslos und als Suchtie abgestempelt werden?
Ich selber habe 4 70er, geh aber trotzdem arbeiten und zahle meine Steuern und zocke WoW. Sowas dummes immer.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (28. November 2007)

Er hat 9 Chars hochgespielt dass brauch auch nicht mehr zeit wie 1 70er hochspielen und gut auszurüsten...

Daher muss man nicht Krank sein um dass zu schaffen.

Grüße Denji


----------



## Infernalo (28. November 2007)

*fällt auf die Knie und betet zu den Göttern wieso Neid die Menschen so werden lassen*

Jemand hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt 9 Klassen auf 70 zu leveln, hat dieses Ziel erreicht und dies hier veröffentlicht für die Leute die vielleicht das selbe Ziel haben..... vielleicht auch ein bischen zum Angeben na und? Wer tut das nicht mal?

Und sofort wird er geflamed, als arbeitsloser beschimpft und er hätte kein RL. Leute fasst euch erstmal an die eigene Nase. 90% der Flamer hier sind wahrscheinlich wirklich arbeits und freunde los und neidisch weil sie nichtmal das erreichen würden. 

Und selbst wenn der TE arbeitslos währe... Heißt das das ein arbeitsloser in seinem Leben nichts und garnichts mehr machen darf woran er Spaß hat? ach nein... wenn ein arbeitsloser sein ganzes Harz4 ins Gasthaus trägt und dauerbesoffen ist dann ist er ein cooler Kerl. Spielt er aber lieber WoW (Für 12 Euro / Monat) und geht vielleicht nicht so oft weg *eben* um sein bischen Geld für Bewerbungen usw. zu sparen wird er beleidigt und geflamet bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Die Leute die hier flamen sind echt erbärmlich und gehören meiner Meinung nach zur unteresten Stufe der Menschheit.

Achja... Ja, ich bin Arbeitslos, hab keine Freunde und kein RL.. ich existiere nur um WoW zu spielen und hab mein Körperliches Dasein schon lange aufgegeben.. ich existiere nur noch in den weiten des Internets.... So muß ich weder Essen, noch schlafen oder sowas lästiges und kann 24 Stunden WoW zocken.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
----

BTW @TE: Gratuliere zu deinen 9 LVL 70er Chars^^ .... Lila Equip ist mit dem nächsten Addon weg... 70er bleiben. Und Du kannst zwischen 9 Klassen wählen welche den Weg auf 80 als erster antreten darf^^


----------



## Nightalb (28. November 2007)

Gratuliere


----------



## Taraalsir (28. November 2007)

Für alle die hier flämen ... also bitte, da spricht doch ganz klar der Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats zu 9 70er starke Leistung!


----------



## Terberon (28. November 2007)

Auch von mir dickes GZ

N bissl neidisch bin ich ja schon, aber ...nee... is schon gut so wies is. Ich glaub ich möchte das gar nicht haben...

hör nicht auf die Kritiker hier, alles bloß Neider, die dir deinen Erfolg schlecht reden wollen. Deine Zeit, dein Geld, dessen Investitionen sich ja wohl auch für dich gelohnt haben. Es wird sicher weitere geben, die das schaffen werden, aber es sind nicht deine Chars also kanns dir doch eigentlich recht egal sein.

HF beim Spielen und mach was aus deinen neu erworbenen Schmuckstücken.


----------



## Favorit (28. November 2007)

jo gz, wobei bei fast 3 jahren wow nich die uber leistung. hatte selbst auch mal n ähnliches ziel, hätt ich auch längst erreicht wären mir nicht zwei accounts gesperrt worden. naja egal, hab von vorn angefangen und bin aufm besten weg dorthin ^^


----------



## AshleyLionett (28. November 2007)

erstmal ein dickes Graz auch von mir, is ne krasse Leistung und ich gebe zu ich würde es net machen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst habe jetzt meinen 2ten 70er, beide sind net gut equiped aber das ist auch net mein Ziel. Der Spaß im Spiel ist mir viel wichtiger als dauernd raiden zu gehen oder instas zu reißen nur damit mein char episch ausgestattet ist. Was bringt mir die ausrüstung wenn se beim nächsten Patch oder bald mit dem Addon eh wieder out ist?? Nichts!!! Ich habe lieber Spaß ingame, sitze mit leuten in sw rum und unterhalte mich einfach mal mit denen, bin ich jetzt nen noob deswegen??
Ich denke mal jeder hat ein Ziel ingame und jeder steht auch dazu, dass ist aber noch lange kein Grund (nur weil der TE net das gleiche Ziel hat wie ihr) ihn hier so runter zu machen und zu beschimpfen. Überlegt mal er hat 2,5 Jahre dafür gebraucht diese neun chars zu lvln, net in 2,5 Wochen....
Das verhalten einiger Poster hier ist wirklich unterste Schublade nur weil er allen mitteilen möchte das er es geschafft hat was er sich vorgenommen hat. Da habe ich hier nun wirklich schon schlimmeres im Forum gelesen.

Nun denn nochmal ein dickes Graz von mir und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Addon, die entscheidung welchen Char du zuerst auf 80 lvlst wird dir sicher nicht leicht fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne noch viel Spaß ingame und im RL


PS: bin arbeitslos, habe einen schulabschluss und man wirds kaum glauben auch nen Facharbeiterbrief in der Tasche und bin ich jetzt wow süchtig nur weil ich um 8 Uhr morgens poste weil die server down sind???


----------



## Gauze (28. November 2007)

Finds irgendwie lustig wieviele Leute sich nur hier registrieren,
um den TE zu flamen... irgendwie armselig, aber naja.

Und nur um das zu sagen hab Ich mich registriert...?
Hmm... war da nich nochwas...?

Achja, GZ für 9 x 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (28. November 2007)

moin

so bin wieder da... 
war gestern mit nem hübschen mädel im kino, konnte also die fragen noch net beantworten...
(erstmal: 30 days of night is echt nen kraser splatterfilm *ggg*)

- ok also ja ich hab arbeit... bin programmierer und arbeite ganz normal meine 8 std oder mehr wenns die situation verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ja ich hab nen rl und freunde ... man mags kaum glauben is aber so *ggg*
- warum ich 9 chars hoch gespielt hab: zum einen um alle klassen zu haben weiterhin weil ich wissen wollt mit welchem char man am besten lvln kann (meiner meinung nach der schurke) und zum anderen hab ich meine 70er und die werden mir net bei jedem addon auf 0 zurück gesetzt wir z.b. die rüssisets...

- achja thx für den ein oder anderen flame... mein main is natürlich mein paladin und net mein schurke... hatte da was falsch bei buffed eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx für den hinweis...

- so dann ma noch meinen direktlink zu meinem main: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Kaladial

hmmm ja fällt mir grad net mehr ein... 
von daher : mfg Kala


----------



## mgfhaki (28. November 2007)

nice GZ ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lange ist den die insgesamte Playtime deiner chars?


----------



## Kaladial (28. November 2007)

hmmm bin auf arbeit ... ich guck ma wenn ich heim komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Toll
> Viel zeit investiert und vorhin wo ich gefragt habe ob du arbeitest sagte er nein nun sind wir wieder bei ja




lesen bildet!!!
er sagte wortwoertlich:
arbeit habe ich inet
wenn du das i ueberliest heisst das natuerlich, dass er keine arbeit hat...
aber es gibt leute die sitzen beruflich am rechner (ich zum beispiel) und habe da ab und an ne minute zeit (andere gehen ja schliesslich rauchen)
wenn ich mir die uhrzeit angucke zu der du in der woche geantwortet hast.... kein schueler mehr mit 17? hmmmmmmm.... no comment


----------



## kolesh (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> lesen bildet!!!
> er sagte wortwoertlich:
> arbeit habe ich inet
> [...]



Ich hake da mal ein und "übersetze" den Satz mal:

"Auf der Arbeit habe ich Internet", hat nichts mit "arbeit habe i net" zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Muss aber zugeben, den Satz habe ich auch 2 Mal lesen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sphero (28. November 2007)

nett - aber ally ;-)

Also bis zu Nr. 5 hab ich es auch geschafft, wobei ich dann wenigstens Kara equipment geholt hab... 
Nur mein Hunter hat T4 komplett. Mit der richtigen Gilde kann man auch die Twinks ausstatten, neben den raids und dem ganzen gefarme - das ganze Reiten lernen kostet immer ein Vermögen.


----------



## Chrissian (28. November 2007)

> arbeit habe ich inet



auf der arbeit habe ich internet kann man da aber überhaupt nich rauslesen^^
wenn dann müsste es heissen;: auf arbeit habe ich inet.dann hätte man es verstanden xD
interpretierbar:

arbeit habe ich eh net (lo)
arbeit habe ich net,mit nem i reingerutscht


----------



## Kaladial (28. November 2007)

meine güte ihr scheint echt nix besseres zu tun zu ham... laufen die server noch net?

ich hatte schon 3 mal davor geschrieben das ich arbeit hab ... 
und ja es tut mir leid das ich das auf vergessen hab...

aber ich hatte schon vor stunden den eintrag editiert...


----------



## Draxtor (28. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> meine güte ihr scheint echt nix besseres zu tun zu ham... laufen die server noch net?
> 
> ich hatte schon 3 mal davor geschrieben das ich arbeit hab ...
> und ja es tut mir leid das ich das auf vergessen hab...
> ...




Mach dir nichts draus aus den leuten Spricht der neid nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
9 lvl 70er sind weniger arbeiten als ein Session 3 Char der immer vorn dabei is wenns ums Raiden geht.
Man verbraucht ja wohl mehr zeit kara zu clearen gruul SSC Das Auge Hyjal und den Schwarzen Tempel.
Als sich mal eben 9 70er zu machen. Also Ich finde es ist eine Reife leistung bei WOTLK darfst dann alle nochmal 10 lvl lvln ^^ Und ich mein Diese 9 chars sind sinnvoller als 1 equipder.
Wenn WOTLK kommt steht der mit seinem bäm bäm equipten da und tauscht alles durch grüne random items aus. Und dieser kerl hier. steht da und überlegt erst mal welchen er zockt! 
Und hat die wahl. Und hat auch nach dem add on was davon. Und ihr hattet euer equip und dürft es dann erneut farmen! ^^ ICH FINDS KLASSE! AN DER STELLE NOCHMAL GROßES LOB! ICH HÄTTE NICHT DAS DURCHHALTE VERMÖGEN! bin erst beim dritten 70er! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Viel spass noch mit deiner rasselbande^^ Bye


----------



## killix3 (28. November 2007)

naja ich kann mir sowas nich mit meiner zeit leisten.... ein 70er reicht mir! ^^ 

trotzdem GZ hast das endgame erreicht...und jetzt?^^ auf WotLK warten und nach jedem addon weiter hochzocken? glaube das ist viel mehr arbeit als das es spass macht... hmm..



Edith: zu satz nummer eins...klingt villeicht etwas 2 deutig aber wiederhole: mit MEINER zeit =) .. also bitte nich als beleidigung nehmen  soll nich heissen das du kein RL hast ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nomma gz^^


----------



## Flash Shock (28. November 2007)

Naja habgenug Zeit, und spiel bei meinem Mage (64) schon ca 25 days -.-
Schaff den nicht einfach so schnell auf 70 -.- Nach de rZeit hat man ann auch kbmehr und twinkt eher....
Sehr dickes Gratz trotzdem! Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (28. November 2007)

Versteh net was ihr ihn da anpisst.

Erstens, falls er seit gut Release spielt, ist das ja kein Unding, vor allem weil man ab spätestens den 2. oder 3. 70er richtig schnell lvlt. Wie seine Chars ausgestattet sind, kann wohl auch jedem egal sein, es scheint als hätte er Spaß an WoW und das ist ja wohl die Hauptsache. Ich hab derzeit 6 70er (einer davon gut pve-equipped, der andere epic/blau-PvP/Arena, die andern, ja, Crap equipped, 1 davon Farmchar was soll der mit 1200 Spelldmg beim Kräutern/Bergaun?) und bin weder arbeitslos noch Single oder ohne sonstige Hobbys im Leben unterwegs.

Wenn jemand n riesen Modellflugzeug eigenhändig baut, also jedes Teil, über 10 Jahre und unzählige Arbeitsstunden, wird ihn wohl auch keiner Anscheissen, weil er seine Zeit vergeudet hat...es hat ihm Spaß gemacht, es ist eines seiner Hobbys, muss trotzdem kein asexueller Einsiedler sein.


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2007)

1 Char dauert immer lange auf 70 zu bringen da man die Quests nicht kennt.. 2 Char wird schon sehr einfach und No3+ ist es kein Problem mehr es ist sogar möglich in 7Days ingame einen 70er zu besitzen sind ca. 4-5wochen arbeit!


----------



## derWizi (28. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ein Hartz4 Empfänger kann es sich NIEMALS leisten, 13 Euro pro Monat in ein MMO zu stecken. Überleg was du sagst....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



von wegen^^

kenne genügend. aber das soll jan icht das thema sein


----------



## Mirek (28. November 2007)

gZ, aber wayne o0


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (28. November 2007)

Wenns denn Hordler wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mega GZ jedenfalls, wie du das hingekriegt hast ist mir n Rätsel^^ Und aus den ganzen Flamern sprichtd er pure Neid^^


----------



## Exodos (28. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hi
> 
> es ist geschafft...
> 
> ...




Die häfte davon sicher powerleveling.

Vll. ises aufregend für dich. Für mich ises so aufregend wie wenn in China ein Reissack umfällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (28. November 2007)

GZ an den Threadersteller.. Alle klassen auf 70 ist wirklich eine tolle Leistung, und nebenher raiden.. phuu.. Ich habs mit nebenher raiden bisher nur auf einen 70er jäger, einen 39er pala (stillgelegt) und einen 51er pala rp twink gebracht.


----------



## Kaladial (29. November 2007)

hier noch fix die Lifetime meiner Chars:

Kaladial: 95T 5:22:25
Todar: 80T 21:35:47
Todaria: 24T 16:38:4
Kalfastus: 25T 22:53:19
Todaline: 13T 23:10:22
Todafur: 13T 22:35:5
Kalfaria: 13T 20:47:9
Kalasur: 11T 16:24:48
Schamadia: 10T 22:49:55
LagerKala: 1T 17:48:40

hatten ja einige nach gefragt ... 

mfg Kala


----------



## Surani (29. November 2007)

dickes GZ auch von mir.
Top Leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , egal was andere sagen!!


----------



## Kulix (29. November 2007)

Ich glaub nicht das man in 10 Tagen auf lvl 70 kommt!

Frage: Was haben die bei Ebay gekostet??


----------



## Alexeas (29. November 2007)

Kann mich nur den ganzen Gratulationen anschließen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich soviel Geduld hätte ;-) Wirklich eine starke Leistung.


----------



## Kaladial (29. November 2007)

Kulix schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das man in 10 Tagen auf lvl 70 kommt!
> 
> Frage: Was haben die bei Ebay gekostet??




lol... mehr fällt mir net zu ein ...


----------



## Tolan (29. November 2007)

GZ tolle Leistung. Alle Achtung vor deinem Durchhaltevermögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Ovir (29. November 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand n riesen Modellflugzeug eigenhändig baut, also jedes Teil, über 10 Jahre und unzählige Arbeitsstunden, wird ihn wohl auch keiner Anscheissen, weil er seine Zeit vergeudet hat...es hat ihm Spaß gemacht, es ist eines seiner Hobbys, muss trotzdem kein asexueller Einsiedler sein.



Ich gebe Dir in jedem Fall Recht, was die Nörgler betrifft: Jeder spielt so wie er will - und wer so viele 70er hochzieht, hat schon was geleistet.

Aber das mit dem Modellflugzeug sehe ich anders... ^^  Wenn der Mann nämlich mit dem Modellflugzeig fertig ist nach zehn Jahren, hat er das Modellflugzeug bei sich im Vorgarten stehen, handwerkliche Fähigkeiten erworben, die ihm möglicherweise im RL aber in jedem Fall beim nächsten Modellbauprojekt  von Nutzen sind, und wohl auch Kenntnisse über die Aerodybanik und die Luftfahrt allgemein erworben. Wenn ich nach zehn Jahren mit WoW aufhöre, bleibt mir nichts... da ja jedes Game zwangsläufig anders sein muss, bringt mir mein erworbenes Wissen um die Spielmechanismen nichts - und meine Chars, alles woran ich zehn Jahre gezockt habe, sind weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (29. November 2007)

Ovir schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir in jedem Fall Recht, was die Nörgler betrifft: Jeder spielt so wie er will - und wer so viele 70er hochzieht, hat schon was geleistet.
> 
> Aber das mit dem Modellflugzeug sehe ich anders... ^^  Wenn der Mann nämlich mit dem Modellflugzeig fertig ist nach zehn Jahren, hat er das Modellflugzeug bei sich im Vorgarten stehen, handwerkliche Fähigkeiten erworben, die ihm möglicherweise im RL aber in jedem Fall beim nächsten Modellbauprojekt  von Nutzen sind, und wohl auch Kenntnisse über die Aerodybanik und die Luftfahrt allgemein erworben. Wenn ich nach zehn Jahren mit WoW aufhöre, bleibt mir nichts... da ja jedes Game zwangsläufig anders sein muss, bringt mir mein erworbenes Wissen um die Spielmechanismen nichts - und meine Chars, alles woran ich zehn Jahre gezockt habe, sind weg.
> 
> ...




hmmm da stimm ich dir nicht ganz zu... 
wärend der 10 jahre wow hat man auch verschiedene fertigkeiten erworben: sowas wie teamplay ist heut zu tage sehr wichtig obs im job oder sonst wo is ... da nennen sie es teamwork aber is mehr oder weniger das selbe wie gut kannst du dich einer grp halt anpassen... gut jetzt kann wer kommen und sagen: das kann ich auch mit einem char, und da geb ich ihm recht, aber ich kann mehr teamplay machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wärend das andere mit einem char noch in shatt steht und nach grp sucht log ich einfach um und schon kann das teamplay beginnen *ggg* 

ausserdem guck ich mir halt gern spiele aus vielen perspektiven an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich muss sagen wer schnell lvln will muss sich entweder nen schurken baun oder nen schami / hunter duo... so schnell wie meinen schami hab ich noch nie gelevelt... der war nun 2x1h schami und es war einfach nur geil ... mit dem jäger zusammen in nagrand die 30 mob kill quests: nicht einmal wärend der 30 mobs gereggt und die gingen so fix down is einfach nur traumhaft gewesen ...


----------



## Fighter_XP (29. November 2007)

Kulix schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das man in 10 Tagen auf lvl 70 kommt!


glauben sollst du auch nicht, wissen ist besser ... Rekord von 1-60 sind unter 5 Tagen (Jäger ^^) und den auf 70 zu bekommen ist ja dann easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2007)

Ich machs kurz - alle Flamer, also User die keine Kritik üben sondern einfach nur Beleidigen, dürfen sich Verwarnt fühlen. D.h. der jeweilige aktive und alle zukünftigen Accounts stehen grad im Türrahmen zum Auszeit-Chill-Room - kurz: Sperre. Beispiel: Trasul71.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir müssen/wollen nicht immer gleich alle Beiträge sperren, wo die Diskussion mal aus dem Ruder läuft. Wir haben noch die Hoffnung, das sich die Gespräche von allein fangen, bzw. Vernunft einkehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und noch einmal: "/close"-Geschrei wird ignoriert.


----------



## Wuschlor (30. November 2007)

http://home.comcast.net/~xbx/xbox.htm

hier die page von dem kerl der 5 chars gleichzeitig spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibelon (30. November 2007)

gz für 9mal lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die lifetime macht mich auch stutzig.


----------



## Syroxx_2007 (30. November 2007)

Sagen wirs so, ich komm ja mit 2x 70 schon kaum zurecht, weil ich nur einen zock... aber trotzdem gz ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (30. November 2007)

9 x lvl 70!? das ist nice
und ich wünsche dir ganz viel spaß jeden einzelnen auf lvl 80 zu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein 2ter 70er inc grad, bis zur Nr. 9 dauerts dann doch noch n ganzes stück ^^


----------



## Next Exitus (30. November 2007)

Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung wie man weiss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne dich zu beleidigen wollen muss ich sagen, dass das wirklich schön für dich ist aber im Endeffekt im RL wenig bringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber seis drum. Von aussen ist jeder WoW Spieler ein Süchtling, oder wer zahlt schon 13€ für ein Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

GZ angeben kann man damit sicherlich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranodo (30. November 2007)

Hmm, also wäre das hier kein Forum für MMORPGs würdest du sicher dumm dastehen^^
Hmm also erstmal gratuliere dazu und respekt, ABER 1. Will ich wissen wie lang du dafür gebraucht hast und 2. Sind nicht welche aus Ebay gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (30. November 2007)

mal ehrlich, beim Multiboxing lassen sich auch verschiedene Klassen lvlen (selber schon 1Pala 1Priester und drei Magier gesehen). so du hast genau 9 70er d.h. du hast insgesamt drei mal bis 70gelevelt (ein mal deinen Epic-pala und noch zwei mal je 4twinks mitm pala in der gruppe damit es schnell voran geht). 
 Habe ich nicht Recht?????? Oder sogar nur zwei mal, denn dein Magier ist ja Großmarshall und vllt hast du ja gleich, als TBC raus kam 5chars von 60-70gebracht und den Rest dann später?


----------



## Diamond1611 (30. November 2007)

Tranodo schrieb:


> Hmm, also wäre das hier kein Forum für MMORPGs würdest du sicher dumm dastehen^^
> Hmm also erstmal gratuliere dazu und respekt, ABER 1. Will ich wissen wie lang du dafür gebraucht hast und 2. Sind nicht welche aus Ebay gekauft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich finde schon allein an den nicks kann man sagen dass keiner davon bei Ebay gekauft wurde^^, zumindest glaube ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (30. November 2007)

Das ganze Spiel bringt fürs Rl eigentlich nix,also ist der Comment schonma sinnlos^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Graz zu 9 70er Chars

an die Personen die es für Zeitverschwendung/schwachsinn oder what ever halten:

Es ist garnicht so Dumm alle Klassen zu Besitzen (auch wenn es schon erwänt wurde) sag ichs nochmal

Er beherrsch alle Spielbaren Klassen (mehr oder weniger) gut und kennt dementsprechend die Vor und Nachteile bei Arena Gegnern UND was ganz wichtig ist wenn mal iner Gruppe auch nur 1 Spieler fehlt sei es Tank, Healer, DD kann er sagen. Jo ich logg mal ebend auf XY um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher sag ich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu den Chars und zie den Hut vor dem TE, da muss man einfach Respekt haben und ich denk mal dass die Horde Chars schon in Arbeit sind *gg*

Daher...

LG


----------



## ApoY2k (30. November 2007)

Fatsch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein wirklich gut ausgestatteter Charakter sinnvoller als 9 crap Equipte, aber wems Spaß macht, klar warum nicht.


/signed

Auch der Grund warum ich nur 2 70er habe und in absehbarer Zeit auch keinen neuen Twink anfangen werde. Leveln is fürn Arsch. Endgame is wesentlich interessanter =)


----------



## Denewardtor (30. November 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> was ganz wichtig ist wenn mal iner Gruppe auch nur 1 Spieler fehlt sei es Tank, Healer, DD kann er sagen. Jo ich logg mal ebend auf XY um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu reichen drei verschiedene Klassen....


----------



## Aribef (30. November 2007)

krass... joa krass...

ich kann den gedankengängen einiger nicht ganz folgen, das sie sich letztenldich über das equip beschweren... denn, das equip bekommt er doch so quasi hinterher geschmissen mit: ich log mal um.... er hat für jede situation die fehlende klasse parat... und ruck zuck hat er jede ausgestattet... ist doch klar das man lieber nen hunter von jemanden mit nimmt der mal eben 9 chars hat, als so ein 0815 hunter wie mich -.- ARGH!!!!

mein persönliches ziel ist vorerst D3 komplett zu haben.. aber ich spreche nicht von dem setboni-set.. denn das besäße ich schon in doppelt und dreifacher ausführung wenn ich die sachen nicht immer wieder verkauft hätte, meine die fehlenden epic items die vom style her dazu gehören, sprich D3 Wildtierfürst ausser die schultern, denn dafür kommen die Schultern vom Theaterevent, die Stiefel der endlosen Jagd aus bota her, die armschienen aus sethekk hero... das einzige was mir noch zu meinem glück fehlt ist der Gürtel aus Labby hero!!! und da komm ich nicht rein, ok einmal bis murmur, aber sonst find ich einfach keine Grp weil alle rumheulen labby sei so schwer, was nicht stimmt.....
also mein persönliches ziel zu erreichen ist i mmoment irgendwie unmöglich :-/

desshalb ein super GZ an dein ziel und mögest du fett fun haben beim equippen deiner chars xD


----------



## Torglosch (30. November 2007)

Also beim zweiten Hängen mir die Quests dann schon zum Hals raus und ich such mir Abwechslung.

Aber gut, jeder spielt das Spiel wie es ihm gefällt, wir haben in der Gilde auch einen der momentan an Nr 5 und 6 "Arbeitet".

Aber dazu ein Topic zu erstellen, naja

1.) Wirst eh nur geflamt
2.) Macht auch nich jeder eines auf wenn er sein T5 oder sein S3 Set hat, auch wenn da Teilweise ähnlich viel Aufwand drin steckt. Meine 70er haben schon einiges mehr an Zeit auf dem Level verbracht als für das Leveln selbst und sind noch lange nich da wo sie sein könnten.

Positiv ist daran höchstens zu vermerken das du nun wenigstens über die Stärken und Schwächen aller Klassen bescheid wissen solltest und man sich von dir in Instanzen keinen Bullshit darüber anhören muss was man angeblich kann oder nicht kann.


----------



## mind90 (30. November 2007)

level bot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (30. November 2007)

hi

es ist geschafft...

Ridley Scott is 70


MfG euer Sackreis Reporter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (30. November 2007)

Nett aber haste auch ein RL?

Mal Abgesehen davon das du immer nur einen Spielen kannst^^

Selber habe ich nur 4 davon 3 auf einem Server und finde schon Kaum Zeit alle zu Equitpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (30. November 2007)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> Dazu reichen drei verschiedene Klassen....



oder 1 Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. November 2007)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Nett aber haste auch ein RL?



hat er glaube ich inzwischen hinreichen dargelegt


----------



## apu. (30. November 2007)

*kein Grund für RL Anfeindungen* mfG Tikume


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

jo von mir auch erstma n feddes gz. 
bin zwar auch eher der fan von einem imba char als tausend schlecht equipte, allderdings sieht dein pala ja echt geil aus. und warst ja auch shcon überall außer bt und hyal haste gemeint. 
lvl bot ftw..nene scherz des is schon ne hamma leistung.
und die die sagen bistn suchti sind nur neidisch oda auf sich selbst sauer da sie selber suchtis sind und es ihnen net passt. 
mbg Reeth


----------



## yogo1212 (30. November 2007)

wer nerven und willenskraft hat so etwas zu schaffen, hat schon eine gewisse denkweise/haltung die ihm auch in anderen dingen weiterhilft. gz also in dem sinne
eine frage hätte ich da noch: wo bekommt ein programmierer heute noch nen job? das ist doch rare-ware?


@allflamers:ihr lest in einem wow-forum, spielt vermutlich auch 'gerne' wow, bekommt auch mal ein gz zum levelup und gebt auch geld dafür aus. wer will, tut es, wer nicht, eben nicht.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (30. November 2007)

Derbe... xD, dickes gz auch vom mir.


----------



## Kaladial (3. Dezember 2007)

hi

so sind ja doch noch n paar antworten gekommen... 
hab ich gar nich bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja also was wollt ich noch sagen: 
multiboxing funktioniert nur mit mehreren accounts... 
diese hab ich nicht... ich besitze nur einen account von daher geht dies nicht ... 

ebay? nee danke ... brauch ich net... 
1. weils verboten is 2. was hätt ich von nem ebay char? ich will den char ja spielen lernen und nicht einfach nur haben... man wächst mit dem char und das wollte ich ... 

rl... naja hatte ich schon was zu geschrieben... reicht glaube... 

equippen: mein hunter is grad fleissig am bgs machen und naja am we mal so nebenbei ca 20k ehre gemacht... bald bekommt er also seine neue armbrust... wobei ich es kacke find das es keine pvp bögen gibt ... (also vernünftige) ... und mein pala hat gestern mit meiner grp zusammen vashj gekillt ... firstkill *jubel*

so also bis die tage...

mfg Kala


----------



## Mr.Wayne (21. Dezember 2007)

oida 9 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ^^
haben einen aufn Server der auch extrem effizient twinkt der hat 5 70er und ich dacht der wär schon dass Maß aller Dinge^^
weiter so


----------



## fabdiem (21. Dezember 2007)

hier auch noch ma gz^^

hat bestimmt spaß gemacht


----------



## Ragereaver (22. Dezember 2007)

Mein Gott ihr scheiss "Kein Reallife blablub" Opfer. Jeder der so nen hirnlosen piss schreibt hat bestimmt noch nie ordentlich gevögelt und dann hier den frust über ihr opfer dasein ablassen -.- Ihr vollspasten gönnt einen nichtmal den dreck unter den Fingernagel. Ihr verbringt bestimmt den halben Tag mit wichsen also seit ihr auch suchtis omg !

/vote for ban


bye


----------



## Forentroll (22. Dezember 2007)

Einen Vorteil hats, du kennst alle Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hät allerdings net soviel Allis genommen ^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. Dezember 2007)

Alle Klassen zu kennen ist so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil den ich an 9 70er Chars abmessen kann o_O

Nja... abgesehen davon das, wenn er schlau ist, er nun alle Berufe für sich hat und nie mehr danach fragen muss ob ihm wer was abstelt XD (hab mir die Minibilder in der Sig nun nicht so genau angeguckt).

Naja... whatever... gz for nothing o_O Im Endeffekt isses nur Fleißarbeit die jeder leisten kann.


----------



## spacekeks007 (22. Dezember 2007)

Naja hab nu auch 9 lvl 70er chars^^ jeder hat nen beruf den der andere vieleicht mal braucht und der 10te ist in arbeit....yarr^^


----------



## tauritis (22. Dezember 2007)

gz


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (22. Dezember 2007)

Du hast keinen Penis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, jeder kann mit seiner Zeit machen was er will, was mich aber mal wirklich interessieren würde ist, warum du Allianz spielst!


----------



## seymerbo (22. Dezember 2007)

Takius schrieb:


> Sage wirs so..
> 
> schön für dich,weltbewegend und besonders interessant nicht.





wenn man das hat muss man echtn freak sein keine freunde kein RL ...


sorry aer das is nich mehr normal


----------



## Totenprinz (22. Dezember 2007)

Riesen GZ!!!!
hab grad mal mein Main auf 70 und mein 1. twink ist auf 43^^ aber naja das wird schon noch xD

MfG


----------



## Cheshire Cat (22. Dezember 2007)

@ Mr. Wayne: Toll das du diesen Fred nach knapp 3 Wochen wieder aus der Versenkung geholt hast. Prima Leistung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Ragereaver: Du solltest mal mit deinem Arzt über die Medikamentendosierung sprechen. Denke mal du kannst eine deutlich höhere vertragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE: GZ das du alle Klassen kennst und das gesetzte Ziel erreicht hast!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtar (22. Dezember 2007)

und was machst du wenn der todesritter komt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (22. Dezember 2007)

immerhin kann er, wenn er null bock auf WoW hat seinen Acc bei Ebay verkaufen und Tauasende von Euros machen xDD


----------



## Ghosty 123 (22. Dezember 2007)

Toll 9 Chars auf lvl 70, aber 0% RL... dat gibt nen daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (22. Dezember 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Alle Klassen zu kennen ist so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil den ich an 9 70er Chars abmessen kann o_O
> 
> Nja... abgesehen davon das, wenn er schlau ist, er nun alle Berufe für sich hat und nie mehr danach fragen muss ob ihm wer was abstelt XD (hab mir die Minibilder in der Sig nun nicht so genau angeguckt).
> 
> Naja... whatever... gz for nothing o_O Im Endeffekt isses nur Fleißarbeit die jeder leisten kann.



naja das ist ja schonmal ein großer vorteil. außerdem spielt man wow weil es spaß macht, und wenn man neue klassen entdecken will, und es einem sppaß macht ists dochbesser als wenn man sich 100k ehre für die ganzen pvp epics farmt ohne lust zu haben sondern nur weil mans "muss". wil genau dann ist man süchtig, und zwar wenn man was spielt obwohls keinen fun macht.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Dezember 2007)

gz, aber du kannst dich eh nur einen char gleichzeitig spielen^^

naja, wie shcon gesagt, equip technisch wirds wohl eh nur einen begünstigen, vielleicht 2. (einer arena einer raid^^)

aber so wies bei deiner myBuffed seite steht, scheint des twinken ja dein Ziel gewesen zu sein und nun wartest du auf WotLK. find ich zwar ne komische Einstellung, aber naja. Ich würd lieber auf 8 twinks verzichten wenn ich stattdesseb raiden könnte. Ist vielleicht auch der Grund warum ich nur einen 70ger habe^^


----------



## Humfred (22. Dezember 2007)

gz zu den 9 70ern, switch die doch auf 9 accs dann gehste alleine raiden, kostet halt 20€ pro Transfer aber lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (22. Dezember 2007)

meine fresse so viele flamer... seid ihr alle neidisch oder was? 9 level 70er ist ne gute leistung und bedeutet nicht das er nicht arbeiten geht.... und auch nicht umbedingt das er ein suchti ist! in diesen 3 jahren wo WoW draußen ist kann man es ja wohl schaffen 9 level 70er hoch zu spielen ohne das man direkt 24/7 vorm pc hängt...... und mit dem equip... warum gucken alle nur aufs equip... 1. das kann noch kommen... 2. kommt es hier keinem von euch auf skill an? dann muss ich euch leider was sagen... wenns euch nur aufs equip ankommt learn to play! 

so und jetz noch Gratulation von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (22. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial: Dickes gz und lass dich von den Neidern nicht beleidigen.

spacekeks007: Auch dir auch dickes gz hast ja bald noch einen Char mehr auf 70 als Kaladial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber was machst du dann wenn der Todesritter kommt?)

seymerbo: Irgendwie merkt man dir dein Alter an...

Ragereaver: *no comment* 

Und an alle die sagen 0 rl usw... er sagte schon, dass er arbeitet und wenn IHR es schafft 9 70er zu bekommen, dann könnt ihr sagen, dass das Zeitverschwendung war, aber nicht wenn ihr nicht mal einen habt (oder nur einen)


----------



## derpainkiller (22. Dezember 2007)

Ragereaver schrieb:


> Mein Gott ihr scheiss "Kein Reallife blablub" Opfer. Jeder der so nen hirnlosen piss schreibt hat bestimmt noch nie ordentlich gevögelt und dann hier den frust über ihr opfer dasein ablassen -.- Ihr vollspasten gönnt einen nichtmal den dreck unter den Fingernagel. Ihr verbringt bestimmt den halben Tag mit wichsen also seit ihr auch suchtis omg !
> 
> /vote for ban
> bye



Da ist aber jemand schlecht gelaunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich finde 9 70er sind zwar nicht schlecht aber für mich würde das einfahc zu viel zeit beanspruchen bin ja noch schulpflichtig bis Klasse 13  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wem's Spaß macht dem sei der Spaß gegönnt manche Leute sind halt ein bisschen anders als andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suntor (22. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch ein Dickes GZ hat nicht jeder aba wenn es ein spaß macht 9 chars zu haben und die zeit von mir aus ^^.
aba ich kenn auch leute die haben auch paar 70er aba die machen party und lassen den bot arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runenkrieger (22. Dezember 2007)

Takius schrieb:


> Sage wirs so..
> 
> schön für dich,weltbewegend und besonders interessant nicht.


Gibts a noch andere Sachen, die ihr macht? Außer WoW? 
Ich spiel a sehr gern WoW. Aba es gibt ja trotzdem noch ein RL


----------



## Grégysera (22. Dezember 2007)

gz zwar auch von mir aber sei mal ehrlich dein pala ist der einzige der gut equipt.sonst haben zwei drei noch ein oda zwei epic sachen aber alle anderen haben 50% blau 50% grün.....


----------



## Mentenkor (22. Dezember 2007)

Es geht ja nicht um Equip ^^


----------



## Metman (22. Dezember 2007)

krank man. Versteh mich nich falsch, aber arbeitslos oder student? lol


----------



## Siu (22. Dezember 2007)

Vorurteile 4tw oder was ist hier los? Habt ihr sonst nichts zu tun oder warum muss man jemanden, der seine Freizeit anders gestaltet als ihr gleich als arbeitslos oder sonst wie abstempeln?
Man sollte den WoW Account mit einem IQ-Test belegen...

Manche Verhalten sich hier wie im Dritten Reich. Alles was von der Norm abweicht, gehört bespuckt oder gleich...ihr wisst schon.

Reißt euch mal zusammen und gönnt anderen Leuten etwas. Gratz von mir an den TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gerade bei meinem dritten 70er ^^


----------



## Unic_Howard (22. Dezember 2007)

@RLFlamingKiddysOhneArbeitUndHirn: Schnauze, interessiert kein Schwein was ihr fürn Müll labert. Kanns nicht mehr hören echt... jedesmal die selbe Scheisse. Ob lächerliche RL Flames oder WoW ist zu teuer bekomm nur 15 Euro Taschengeld im Monat... ihr kotzt mich an!
Meine Gilde hat alle Instanzen vor und in BC clear. So gut wie alle gehen arbeiten oder studieren und führen ein ganz normales Leben. Bloss weil ihr irgendwelche PvP Gimps seid, die trotz das sie den ganzen Tag versuchen zu zocken nie über S1 hinnauskommen geschweige denn auch nur die billigste heroic Instanz ohne Wipe gebacken kriegen, heisst das nicht das es Leute gibt die dieses Spiel einfach besser können als ihr und das trotz weniger Zeitaufwand! 

/flame on gimps!


@Trasul71:

Bist Du lernbehindert oder wolltest Du einfach mal unqualifizierte Scheisse schreiben ohne den Thread überhaupt gelesen zu haben? Er hat doch etwas weiter oben bereits sein RL und seine Arbeit offen gelegt. Also was soll dein geistiger Dünnschiss der den Leuten nur aufn Sack geht!?

@Metman: Siehe "@Trasul71"


@TE:
Nette Auswahl an Chars. Das Du nicht alle so gut spielen kannst wie jemand der nur den einen Char hat (na gut, ein bissl Talent sollte er auch noch haben) ist ja im Grunde klar, aber mit Deinem Main wirst Du schon umgehen können, sonst wärt ihr ja nicht vor Vashj.
Ich selbst hab nur 2 Chars auf 70 und der 3te folgt. Habe aber im Moment nicht so die Zeit aber bis zum nächsten Addon bzw. Content Patch gibts ausser 2 mal die Woche Hyjal und BT raiden eh nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun. 
Wie sehen denn nun Deine weiteren Ziele aus? Was kommt als Nächtes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten von mir ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@alle: Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber musste mal ein wenig Dampf ablassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. House (22. Dezember 2007)

Mich würde es mal interessieren welchen Char du mim neuen Addon löschen würdest.

Weil deine char slots sind voll und es kommt der Deathknight... also muss ein 70 wohl dran glauben oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (22. Dezember 2007)

Boah n1^^ 9 70er. 
Naja flexibel bisse jetzt^^
Wie lang hast du denn dafür gebraucht?(die frage kam schon hab aber keine antwort gefunden)

Naja, wie gesagt jetzt horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (22. Dezember 2007)

Öhm... man hat 10 Charslots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dith: einer vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (22. Dezember 2007)

Ovir schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir in jedem Fall Recht, was die Nörgler betrifft: Jeder spielt so wie er will - und wer so viele 70er hochzieht, hat schon was geleistet.
> 
> Aber das mit dem Modellflugzeug sehe ich anders... ^^  Wenn der Mann nämlich mit dem Modellflugzeig fertig ist nach zehn Jahren, hat er das Modellflugzeug bei sich im Vorgarten stehen, handwerkliche Fähigkeiten erworben, die ihm möglicherweise im RL aber in jedem Fall beim nächsten Modellbauprojekt  von Nutzen sind, und wohl auch Kenntnisse über die Aerodybanik und die Luftfahrt allgemein erworben. Wenn ich nach zehn Jahren mit WoW aufhöre, bleibt mir nichts... da ja jedes Game zwangsläufig anders sein muss, bringt mir mein erworbenes Wissen um die Spielmechanismen nichts - und meine Chars, alles woran ich zehn Jahre gezockt habe, sind weg.
> 
> ...



Hab ich grad so gesehn.... also... WoW ist ein S-P-I-E-L.... also ich spiel nicht damit ich später was davon hab^^ eher so...just4fun?


----------



## Drunkön (22. Dezember 2007)

krank


----------



## Lorya (22. Dezember 2007)

wayne ruft grade an, ein weiterer sack reis in china ist umgefallen..
Gratz und so, aber es Interessiert wohl keinen ausser dich.


----------



## domes (22. Dezember 2007)

Kulix schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das man in 10 Tagen auf lvl 70 kommt!
> 
> Frage: Was haben die bei Ebay gekostet??



Rested Bonus 4tw. Mein Pala hat damals 6 tage /played von 0-60 gebraucht und er war einer meiner letzten 60er. Ich habe ihn jetzt mit 70 bissi öfter gespielt, so das die reine lvl Zeit nicht mehr zu ermitteln ist, aber letztendlich kommt man mit dem rested Bonus immer auf sehr niedrige Spielzeiten, auch wenn sich das im RL über Monate ziehen kann.


----------



## Ikku (22. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch zu deinem erreichten Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weitere Kommentare zu den ganzen Flamern erspar ich mir, weil mich sonst dieser Beitrag wohl mehr Zeit kosten wird als 9 Chars auf 70 zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunstriderxx (22. Dezember 2007)

> .Seht euch nur sein Paladin an,sowas zu haben und dazu noch 8 70er die gar nicht sooo schlecht equipt sind,spricht für sich.



schau dir ma die bosskills von dem pala an nur za ssc en paa bosse un kara 3 ich sag dir was ds hest...durchgezogen bis zum geht nemmer da ises meiner meineung nach egal was fürn equip der hat...


----------



## Xandars (22. Dezember 2007)

harte arbeit .. GZ


----------



## Grizzla (22. Dezember 2007)

Nichts neues... n Affenjunge vom Server hatte das schon fast 3 Monate nach dem Add on :-X


----------



## Hendric (22. Dezember 2007)

Is ja schön und gut aber.....guck ma....draußen scheint die Sonne.
Man kanns auch übertreiben...


----------



## Ishtahir (23. Dezember 2007)

So hab da mal so nachgerechnet (bzgl der Spielzeit).
Einerseits aus Interesse, andererseits um Aufklärung zu schaffen.
Nichtsdestotrotz ein GZ von mir, nette Leistung.

Er hat insgesamt:
296days
+184h
+361mins
+274secs
*= 306days 4hours 5mins 34sec* WoW gezockt.

Das sind insgesamt *7338,0935 Spielstunden*.

Somit hat er, laut Adam Riese, *pro Tag 8,0417h WoW gezockt*. *

Beachtliche Zeit, wenn man bedenkt, dass du von 7:00 - 15:00 in der Arbeit bist [=8hours für jene die nicht rechnen können] + die 8,0417h/tag WoW macht schon ~ 16h verstrichene Zeit pro Tag. Bleiben nur noch 8 Stunden für Reallife [Freundin, Schlafen, Freunde, Urlaub ...].



*Die Angaben wurden teilweise gerundet und stimmen somit nicht 100%ig, ich wollte nicht das ganze Forum mit Zahlen zuspammen. Unter anderem hab ich ich als Ursprung 2,5 Jahre [=912,5 Tage] hergenommen. Um genauere Daten zu bekommen, müsstet ihr die Tage seit dem Release zählen, darauf hatte ich keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kildorim (23. Dezember 2007)

Erst mal gz von mir^^
Ich hoffe, dass dir nicht langweilig wird, jetzt wo du dein Ziel erreicht hast.


Würde mich mal interessieren, wie lang du so fürs leveln gebraucht hast?
Speed run a la Joana oder Ruhebonus?


----------



## Nethox (23. Dezember 2007)

ich wäre nicht stolz drauf...wo bleibt das rl?


----------



## Brabbel (23. Dezember 2007)

Ragereaver schrieb:


> Mein Gott ihr scheiss "Kein Reallife blablub" Opfer. Jeder der so nen hirnlosen piss schreibt hat bestimmt noch nie ordentlich gevögelt und dann hier den frust über ihr opfer dasein ablassen -.- Ihr vollspasten gönnt einen nichtmal den dreck unter den Fingernagel. Ihr verbringt bestimmt den halben Tag mit wichsen also seit ihr auch suchtis omg !
> 
> /vote for ban
> bye



Du bist hier Moderator oder direkt von buffed.de, stimmt es? Oder warum wurde dieser informative Beitrag so belassen? Sagt nicht das spiegelt das Niveau des Forums wieder?

Wie dem auch sei, viel Privatleben kann man definitv nicht haben mit neun Level 70'gern, was nicht unbedingt auf die Onlinezeit schließen läßt.


----------



## Toamar (23. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldigt bitte die krasse Beschreibung:
*Aber alle die GZ geschrieben haben, sind KRANK, und jeder der WoW 8h am Tag zockt genau so*
Trozdem... Have Fun ^^


----------



## pred86 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hey... find das zwar ziemlich crank, aber trotzdem grazi dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt... 9x lvl 70 ist schon heftig, aber jeder muss selber wissen, wie er seine freizeit gestalten will. Mit Suchti o.ä. hat das sicher nichts zu tun.

Ich bewundere ihn eher für sein durchhalte vermögen... 9 mal die gleichen Quests, die gleichen Gebiete usw... ich sag mal so... das muss man schon mögen, nisch? xD

Wie gesagt, gratz von mir und viel Spass mit deinen neunlingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mufflin (23. Dezember 2007)

jo gz undso... würd mich auch ma interessieren wielang hast dafür 

gebraucht...und mit welchen char wars am schwersten/leichtesten zu 

lvln?


----------



## Takius (23. Dezember 2007)

sunstriderxx schrieb:


> schau dir ma die bosskills von dem pala an nur za ssc en paa bosse un kara 3 ich sag dir was ds hest...durchgezogen bis zum geht nemmer da ises meiner meineung nach egal was fürn equip der hat...



Schau dir meine Bosskills an.2 Bosse in Kara down aber T5 am Körper.. so schnell kanns gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fazit: verlass dich nicht auf das Feature. Es spinnt eh nur rum.


----------



## Ragereaver (23. Dezember 2007)

Brabbel schrieb:


> Du bist hier Moderator oder direkt von buffed.de, stimmt es? Oder warum wurde dieser informative Beitrag so belassen? Sagt nicht das spiegelt das Niveau des Forums wieder?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, viel Privatleben kann man definitv nicht haben mit neun Level 70'gern, was nicht unbedingt auf die Onlinezeit schließen läßt.



Keine Panik, meinen Bann werde ich hier sehr schnell bekommen sobald es ein Redakteur gesehen hat. Achja Niveau und Forum passen zusammen wie Brabbel und Intelligenz... kkthxbye


----------



## KennyKiller (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich bin auch nicht gesitig gestört und spiele jetzt in denFerien mind 4h am Tag, um lv 70vor WOTLK zu werden!


----------



## Micha007 (23. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hi
> 
> es ist geschafft...
> 
> ...



Wie weit bist du mit dem 10. char?


----------



## Konradio (23. Dezember 2007)

Welcher 10.???


----------



## teddypicker (23. Dezember 2007)

1. GZ
2. Würd ich mal zum psycharter gehen
3. hast du kein rl?
4. wo is der spaß 9 scheiss equipte chars zu haben und möglicherweise keinen einzigen davon richtig spielen können
5. viel glück und ich hoffe dass du schnell von wow loskommst!


----------



## Vaan (23. Dezember 2007)

www.ich-bin-wow-suechtig.de/bitte/helft/mir


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Was willst mit 9 70er die alle crap anham???
Gut du hast die "Auswahl" aber ich würd mich ejtzt auf einen char fixiern und den spieln ....


----------



## xinhun (23. Dezember 2007)

gzgz....
btw suchtie?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (23. Dezember 2007)

Der Fred dreht sich sowas von idiotisch im Kreis.
Vote for /close!


----------



## Traxano (23. Dezember 2007)

gz


----------



## Bewl (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

naja ich finds en bissl assi neun 70iger zu haben aber naja gz^^.

Hoffe hast noch Reallife^^.

Ok bis dann,

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

9x level 70 und dann auch noch allianz?
was für ne unglaubliche zeitverschwendung


----------



## Brabbel (10. Januar 2008)

Ragereaver schrieb:


> Keine Panik, meinen Bann werde ich hier sehr schnell bekommen sobald es ein Redakteur gesehen hat. Achja Niveau und Forum passen zusammen wie Brabbel und Intelligenz... kkthxbye



Das war nicht nett. Also doch Forumniveau=Buffedniveau.


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kaladial,
wow *REISEN GROßES GRAZI* von mir! *epic grazi*
Ich habe mir auch ein ähnliches Zeil gesetzt...aber...ich höre immer mittendrin 
auf und fange etwas neues an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Respekt, sowas zu schaffen! Wünsche dir irre viel mega spaß mit deinen Charaktern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Trasul71 schrieb:


> du solltest darüber nachdenken dir nen Job zu suchen!
> 
> Aber Gratz zum fehlenden Real Life
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (10. Januar 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls ein dickes GZ!!

Wenn die (f)Lamer und Miesmacher in diesem Thread nur halbsoviel Hirn in ihre sinnfreien und neidischen Kommentare gesteckt hätten, wie Du in die Charakternamen Deiner "Neunerbande" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre Deutschland nicht mehr in den Top-5 der Pisa-Studie zu finden. Leider nur Wunschdenken meinerseits...

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinen Char's.


----------



## Trunks89 (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oh man welche leute übertreibens Natürlich wieder 

was wielste jetzt machen hinlegen und sagen endlich geschaft ......was jetzt 

Nichts genau spiel fertig viel spass beim warten auf Add on ich level weter ganz langsam XD


----------



## Bulltastic (10. Januar 2008)

Schön für dich.
Wayne?!
BtW...Gehst du arbeiten?

Hat meiner Meinung nach leicht was mit sucht zu tun..


----------



## Delath (10. Januar 2008)

Lol, ist echt Lustig wie da die meinungen auseinander gehen, ich hab selber den 2ten Char auf 65, auch einen auf 70 und ein paar andere so bis lvl 35 ca.
Die Geduld hätte ich nicht alle auf 70 zu spielen, bin schon froh wenn mein 2ter 70er fertig ist.
Aber ich finde es schade das man bei solchen Leistungen, sei dahingestellt ob Arbeitslos oder nicht, teilweise ganz schön nieder gemacht wird.
Es ist doch jedem seine Sache wieviele Chars man hat, warum sollte man sonst die Möglichkeit habe 9 Chars zu machen?
Ausserdem wenn man kein PVP spieler ist, sind die möglichkeiten mal am Ende irgendwie weiter zu kommen.
Für gute Rüssi oder Waffen muss man entweder PVP machen oder in Inis.
Also PVP, kein interesse, Ini, keine Zeit, fazit, neuer Char neue Fähigkeiten neuer Spass :-)
Also GZ und noch viel Spass


----------

